# 2021 College Football Season



## Amoo316

IT'S ALMOST THAT TIME BOYS AND GIRLS!!! Who's your team, thoughts on the year, any bold predictions...etc.

Gators and MS State fan myself.

MS State - Year 2 in a Mike Leech offense is usually better than year 1, but not great. I expect the REAL Bulldogs to be sub .500 again this year.

Gators - I'm thinking losses to Alabama and Georgia with a toss up at LSU since we go there this year. 9-3 to 10-2 for us. Emory Jones is not going to be the answer. Yes he is a running QB in a Dan Mullen Offense, but he's not a power running QB.

Bold Predictions:
I'm taking Clemson and Georgia in the NC game after Clemson beats UGA week 1. 
UGA Beats Bama to win the SEC.
Also taking Ole Miss to Upset Bama.

Go Gators!


----------



## Amoo316

Surely with all the School avatars I see floating around I'm not the only one pumped for the season to start?


----------



## falconsfan

If the Dawgs can beat Clemson and avoid injuries, it might finally be our year. Excited to watch on my new screen porch with a 55 inch tv!


----------



## ksturfguy

Let's just hope we get through the season with very few covid issues. One of my favorite times of year for sure.


----------



## jeffjunstrom

Penn State fan here, I know there are a few others out there lurking. My PSU/Big Ten/Alliance hot takes:

PSU

Our ceiling is directly tied to 1) starting QB play and 2) health of the defense. Sean Clifford is a known commodity, and while his floor is moderately high, his ceiling thus far hasn't been much higher. If he performs as he has over the past couple years, we're looking at the Vegas projection of 8.5. If he can acclimate to Mike Yurcich's new, allegedly high-powered offense, especially coupled with the deep and talented pool of offensive skill players, we can push 10-11 wins.

The defense looks solid, but is very thin. If we don't have any, or many, major injuries to the starting 11, we *should* be alright. If one or two key pieces go down for a stretch, especially during that brutal opening three games (@WISC, cupcake, vsAUB), we're screwed.

Big Ten

OSU is going to be the odds-on favorite again, deservedly so. Can Stroud lead them, though? They have like forty seven highly rated QBs, but only one can be under center at a time. Stroud was named the starter, so the question I have is which of Miller, McCord, or Ewers transfers first.

Michigan will again assume their perch atop third place in their own division. Jim Harbaugh will continue to be the best coach not named Lane Kiffin to accomplish absolutely nothing with so much talent and still get promoted through the football ranks.

Alliance

This is the real news to follow this year. What is going to happen to the NCAA over the next few years as the conferences roll off of their current media deals and move to a new version of college football? The SEC started the ball rolling with the addition of big dogs Texas and OU, but with the Alliance, there will now be a power struggle coming in a few years. The Big Ten makes (by far) the most amount of money of any conference in TV deals, so they will continue to be the alpha dog, but the SEC has arguably the better talent, and will have a good argument to more media rights in the future. Either way, your father's college football is dead, mega conferences are coming, and with NIL, free transfers, etc., CFB is really going to be a minor league for the NFL in a couple years, moreso than it is right now.


----------



## Amoo316

jeffjunstrom said:


> Alliance
> 
> This is the real news to follow this year. What is going to happen to the NCAA over the next few years as the conferences roll off of their current media deals and move to a new version of college football? The SEC started the ball rolling with the addition of big dogs Texas and OU, but with the Alliance, there will now be a power struggle coming in a few years. The Big Ten makes (by far) the most amount of money of any conference in TV deals, so they will continue to be the alpha dog, but the SEC has arguably the better talent, and will have a good argument to more media rights in the future. Either way, your father's college football is dead, mega conferences are coming, and with NIL, free transfers, etc., CFB is really going to be a minor league for the NFL in a couple years, moreso than it is right now.


I'm of the opinion NIL is a situation where we're going to see all of the big dogs return. You're going to have boosters throwing money at kids left and right. You'll have the odd program like OKST where Pickens isn't afraid to "invest in football" be able to make a run. The only benefit we're going to see as fans is we MIGHT see players stay an extra year a little more often then we currently do. I can see a booster stepping in and offering a kid $500K+ to stay that extra year.

I think Mega Conferences are really going to depend on what happens with the remnants of the Big12. I could see the American make a run at putting together all of the good Go5 teams, but I think the alliance keeps you three from poaching each other and will limit conference size. Unless the SEC does something like pull Miami and FSU from the ACC, I think 16 teams is where we'll set for a while.


----------



## jeffjunstrom

Well T. Boone died two years ago, so I'd be very interested to see how he invests his money! But I see what you're saying, and I don't necessarily disagree. You'll have Phil Knight throwing Nike money at Oregon, Kevin Plank throwing UA money at Maryland, etc. It will be fun to watch, that's for sure.

The conferences are definitely on a collision course for four mega conferences. The SEC and Big Ten are almost there already, so it's up to the ACC, P12, B12, AAC, MWC, to fill the rest out. And from there the sky is the limit on media deals, post season setups, etc.


----------



## Amoo316

jeffjunstrom said:


> Well T. Boone died two years ago, so I'd be very interested to see how he invests his money! But I see what you're saying, and I don't necessarily disagree. You'll have Phil Knight throwing Nike money at Oregon, Kevin Plank throwing UA money at Maryland, etc. It will be fun to watch, that's for sure.
> 
> The conferences are definitely on a collision course for four mega conferences. The SEC and Big Ten are almost there already, so it's up to the ACC, P12, B12, AAC, MWC, to fill the rest out. And from there the sky is the limit on media deals, post season setups, etc.


I was under the impression his family stayed involved financially after he passed?


----------



## jeffjunstrom

They very well may have, I was just busting chops.

Though, that said, I'm not sure that level of money is going to factor in here. Every major university has those mega-rich donors, but they're not the ones that are going to be sliding the mid- to upper-level recruits and athletes the endorsements and NIL money. You've already seen it playing out, with a small handful of exceptions. The star QB gets a local Honda dealership sponsorship, or the leading women's volleyball player does social media adverts for some energy drink or something. You won't have boosters writing $500K checks to these kids, with some very limited exceptions, because their NILs aren't that valuable, relative to the rest of the sponsorships that can be had.


----------



## Amoo316

jeffjunstrom said:


> They very well may have, I was just busting chops.
> 
> Though, that said, I'm not sure that level of money is going to factor in here. Every major university has those mega-rich donors, but they're not the ones that are going to be sliding the mid- to upper-level recruits and athletes the endorsements and NIL money. You've already seen it playing out, with a small handful of exceptions. The star QB gets a local Honda dealership sponsorship, or the leading women's volleyball player does social media adverts for some energy drink or something. You won't have boosters writing $500K checks to these kids, with some very limited exceptions, because their NILs aren't that valuable, relative to the rest of the sponsorships that can be had.


I was thinking specifically QBs, but I think it applies across the board. Good example here would be JT Daniels out of UGA this year. He's a R-Soph. Say his year in total puts him as 2nd rounder with maybe 1st late. That decision becomes a lot tougher, if you've got a paycheck waiting on you to come back to UGA for 1 more season and try it again.

Another example would be these kids that leave as Jrs and are 3/4th rounders, but flat out want out of the poverty they have been in their whole lives. Does it even flow all the way up to kids like Elijah Moore who was a Jr and 2nd round pick at a school in Ole Miss known to have deep pocket boosters? Does a kid like Amon-Ra St. Brown who was a USC junior and a 4th rounder, get enough in NIL to come back for his senior year?

I think it's heavily going to depend on the school. Look no further them UM (Miami) who has always thrown money around at kids and now gets to do it legally.


----------



## jeffjunstrom

The problem is the amounts they would get in NIL money vs. NFL money. By way of reference, Kyle Trask was the 6th QB off the board in the early 2nd round this past draft. His rookie contract is for ~$1.5MM/year. St. Brown's rooking contract was ~$1.1MM/year. There is simply no way in h*** anyone with a projection in the draft that aligns with those types of contracts is going to come back. If you're good enough to get picked in the first 2-3 rounds, you're going to do it. Because you can also sign NIL deals after college.

I think people (not necessarily you, specifically) are grossly overestimating the amount of money that will be thrown at these kids, at least on an individual level. Sure there will be the Trevor Lawrence, Spencer Rattler, Bryce Young, etc of the world who will get a decent chunk of money. But 1) they will be exceptions, and 2) they will always be able to make more in the NFL.


----------



## Amoo316

I'm actually not sure what the NIL deals for college kids will be worth vs the NFL NIL deals tbh. Like you mentioned, there will be exceptions. I think the NIL earnings potential for star NFL players will greatly outpace that of college NIL deals. That said, there are a lot of non-NFL football crazed markets where NIL opportunities will exist for college kids that won't be there for NFL guys.
I don't think it will sway as many as people think, like you said, but I do think it will sway some every year and I think we'll see a few surprises every year that probably wouldn't have stayed.
The reality is, this probably does more for the CBB kids then it does for CFB kids. Late 2nd round maybe pick grade with a high chance to not make the squad vs coming back to school for a year for a check, might help.


----------



## jeffjunstrom

Amoo316 said:


> I'm actually not sure what the NIL deals for college kids will be worth vs the NFL NIL deals tbh. Like you mentioned, there will be exceptions. I think the NIL earnings potential for star NFL players will greatly outpace that of college NIL deals. That said, there are a lot of non-NFL football crazed markets where NIL opportunities will exist for college kids that won't be there for NFL guys.
> I don't think it will sway as many as people think, like you said, but I do think it will sway some every year and I think we'll see a few surprises every year that probably wouldn't have stayed.
> The reality is, this probably does more for the CBB kids then it does for CFB kids. Late 2nd round maybe pick grade with a high chance to not make the squad vs coming back to school for a year for a check, might help.


You're spot on in the non-football world. There is going to be a mountain of money to be made by these kids, at least relative to the amount they will make the moment they graduate and aren't playing their sports anymore. Some of the best deals signed so far have been by women's volleyball players, gymnasts, etc. (I'll give you two guesses why but you'll only need one). But far and away the athletes who are going to make the most are the most social media savvy of the bunch. So while Bryce Young woke up the day the NIL was allowed and made a million bucks, Haley and Hanna Cavinder (whom exactly 0.0001% of you have ever heard about) are going to swim in cash pretty soon.


----------



## Steve

Any of yall up for for a weekly pick'em this season? Got a couple folks, self included, and it starts on 9/4. No prizes/etc just bragging rights.

Password is throwerdown


https://fantasy.espn.com/games/college-football-pickem-2021/group?id=667983e7-a2da-4bdf-ba30-979445876bda&joining=true&joinKey=847bee2e-fe6e-3a23-8cbd-16804e9b7f1c


----------



## Ware

If you can get over the purple background, this is perhaps the best/most concise college football TV schedule I've seen. I keep it bookmarked for quick reference.

http://www.lsufootball.net/tvschedule.htm


----------



## Ware

It looks like Nebraska at Illinois is going to be the highlight of today's week zero action.

I'm excited to watch Bielema coach some college football again…. for someone else. :bd:


----------



## Amoo316

It's not exactly my first choice, but I'll take Illinois and Nebraska to open the season. Make or break year for Scott Frost


----------



## Ware

We may not win many games, but I'm happy this guy is our coach. :beer:

There is a video with Marty & McGee about the photo if you click right. :lol:

https://www.instagram.com/p/CTGMayYou0Z/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## jlegs80

Nebraska fan here. Was in Champaign this last weekend. Embarrassed


----------



## Steve

Got my picks in for the week. Anyone else want to join, you've got a couple days. Link and password is in this thread above.


----------



## rob13psu

We have Wisconsin on the road to start, so I have an extra week to prep my tailgate game. Finally got my parking passes, so I'm all set. Not sure what to expect this season but I guess I'll know a lot more after the first game!


----------



## jeffjunstrom

rob13psu said:


> We have Wisconsin on the road to start, so I have an extra week to prep my tailgate game. Finally got my parking passes, so I'm all set. Not sure what to expect this season but I guess I'll know a lot more after the first game!


Color me cautiously optimistic. As I wrote above, this season will rise or fall on the shoulders of Sean Clifford. He is going to get you 8 wins. How many more can he realistically get us to is a major question mark.

I'm going to be in State College for the Wisconsin game, looking forward to trying to keep up with my undergrad ways and bringing home a W.


----------



## rob13psu

jeffjunstrom said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have Wisconsin on the road to start, so I have an extra week to prep my tailgate game. Finally got my parking passes, so I'm all set. Not sure what to expect this season but I guess I'll know a lot more after the first game!
> 
> 
> 
> Color me cautiously optimistic. As I wrote above, this season will rise or fall on the shoulders of Sean Clifford. He is going to get you 8 wins. How many more can he realistically get us to is a major question mark.
> 
> I'm going to be in State College for the Wisconsin game, looking forward to trying to keep up with my undergrad ways and bringing home a W.
Click to expand...

I'm right there with you. Clifford looked like he was seeing ghosts out there last year. If the offensive line can be less offensive this year than in years past they will have a great chance to make some noise.

I swear if we lose to Ohio State by 1 point again I'm going to have a heart attack.


----------



## jeffjunstrom

I hear you on all fronts. And I just don't think we have the depth or manpower to run with OSU this year, even with them replacing arguably the greatest QB to have ever played there (after committing to us first, but that's a rage-tantrum for another day). Luckily I'll be at a wedding in Philly during the game, so I'll be saved the anguish of watching live.


----------



## Thick n Dense

I refuse to watch college or proffesional sports due the invasion of politics and utter hypocrisy involving current events.

You should too. Only until the money stops flowing will they realize theyve made a mistake.

On top of it, all the announcers are idiots and the commercials have ruined the game flow dynamics.


----------



## rob13psu

jeffjunstrom said:


> I hear you on all fronts. And I just don't think we have the depth or manpower to run with OSU this year, even with them replacing arguably the greatest QB to have ever played there (after committing to us first, but that's a rage-tantrum for another day). Luckily I'll be at a wedding in Philly during the game, so I'll be saved the anguish of watching live.


Ah, Justin Fields. I was OK with him going to UGA, but then transferring to OSU... :x



Thick n Dense said:


> I refuse to watch college or proffesional sports due the invasion of politics and utter hypocrisy involving current events.
> 
> You should too. Only until the money stops flowing will they realize theyve made a mistake.
> 
> On top of it, all the announcers are idiots and the commercials have ruined the game flow dynamics.


I have season tickets so I have to use them, plus it is a good escape for 3 hours where I can not think about work or politics or the lawn... ok I'm always thinking about the lawn. I know a lot of people have strong opinions about what's going on with sports. I just want to watch and bring my girls to a game/tailgate and have a great time. Lord knows we all need that!


----------



## jeffjunstrom

Thick n Dense said:


> I refuse to watch college or proffesional sports due the invasion of politics and utter hypocrisy involving current events.
> 
> You should too. Only until the money stops flowing will they realize theyve made a mistake.
> 
> On top of it, all the announcers are idiots and the commercials have ruined the game flow dynamics.


You seem like a blast at parties.

I'm going to keep watching sports because it's enjoyable. You do you.


----------



## Thick n Dense

[/quote]

I have season tickets so I have to use them, plus it is a good escape for 3 hours where I can not think about work or politics or the lawn... ok I'm always thinking about the lawn. I know a lot of people have strong opinions about what's going on with sports. I just want to watch and bring my girls to a game/tailgate and have a great time. Lord knows we all need that!
[/quote]

It's an interesting perspective, I support attending college games.

99.8% of the BS I'm referring to comes from the tellievized broadcast.

NFL, different story. Gurantee that the kneeling thing comes back full force.

Outside of politics, I'm personally desensitized to watching sports religiously. Waste of time. Basically like watching the same 3 episodes of a series on repeat.

I literally have to change the channel when I see people with face muzzles on the sidelines. I cant take it... not even mentioning the fake noise pumped into stadiums.


----------



## Amoo316

Seriously? You decided to opt in to clicking on a thread about the college football season for college football fans to complain/rant about sports in general? Just stop. If you don't want to watch sports, you do you. No need to roll into this thread or even click on it if that's your decision. We certainly don't need to hear your rant about it.

On topic. Man this is going to be a fun weekend.

Noon:
PSU vs Wiscy in the noon time slot should be solid. I feel Wiscy favored by 5.5 feels heavy handed in what should be a toss up game.

Midday:
Bama vs Miami should be much closer then the 19.5 Bama is favored by. We just got a look at what breaking in a new QB looks like with the OSU game last night. Miami has the experience returning in the right places to make this a 1 score game late.

REALLY surprised to see Iowa favored by 4 over Indiana. I know they finished the year strong, but this game feels like Indiana should blow this thing open in the second half.

UL vs Texas could be a sneaky good game. Texas should win, but I doubt they cover 9 unless they are just way better than anticipated.

Evening:
Georgia vs Clemson in week 1 is going to be nuts. This is probably the most impactful opening week game I can think of in recent history. Georgia was one of the hottest teams in the country to close last season, their problem continues to be finding reliable people to catch the ball and stay healthy. The strength of their team is their front 7 on defense and I expect them to make Clemson 1 dimensional. Definitely expecting a shootout ala Clemson vs ND last year.

Going to be keeping a very close eye on how Emory Jones accuracy looks in the FAU vs UF game. We have a wealth of QBs on the roster, but Mullen has a history of being too loyal to his QBs even when there was a better guy behind him. He did it at MSState with Dak and the trend continued with Trask behind Franks. Emory will start the season as our QB. Unless his accuracy has improved significantly I don't see him ending it as our QB without our season going completely off the rails.

The Fighting Chip Kellys have a legit shot to beat LSU out in Pasedena. Chip is in a situation where he has all his players now, had time for guys to learn the system and they looked good against a bad Hawaii team in the opener. Seems easy, but that's not been the story so far in his UCLA tenure. Really wish they would have pushed that game to a later start time instead of overlapping with the UGA vs Clem game.

Sunday:
Why is ND only favored by 7? Vegas is giving McKenzie Milton a lot of credit for a player that hasn't played in 2 years. FSU is terrible and will continue to be terrible. Willie Taggart put the program in the dumpster and I think Norvell is a fine coach, but I don't think he's a FSU level good coach. He needed another step between Memphis and FSU. Coburn has made bad 2 bad hires now. I don't see him or Norvell surviving this season. For ND getting Coan from Wisc was big and should help the team early in the year while they find their footing. I think the Irish will be solid this year, but I think they've got 2 if not 3 losses on their schedule. They should blow out FSU and I think this one will be over by halftime.


----------



## rob13psu

Definitely agree with you about PSU/Wisconsin. So hard to predict how a team comes out the first game, but it does look like a toss up.

I really thought Minnesota had OSU right where they wanted them last night. Their running back looked great! Once he left the game they had no flow on offense.

I agree with you also about UCLA. And that Rose Bowl field is always beautiful!

Dang, I need to get some beer and grub for tomorrow. I'm not at all prepared for these games!


----------



## Amoo316

@rob13psu if tonight's UNC/VT game was any indication of how this weekend is going to go, we're in for a heck of a ride.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@Amoo316 Many times Iowa gets the favorite role simply because of the Kinnick Stadium mystique. I'm hoping for a good game. Iowa has a lot of young talent that's going to have to mature quickly. If Petras (QB) has improved since last year and our young OL can do their jobs this offense could be special. Front 4 on D is a big question mark. Couple young kids with massive hype within the program. If the pieces fall correctly Iowa could shock some people this year.


----------



## Amoo316

TN Hawkeye said:


> @Amoo316 Many times Iowa gets the favorite role simply because of the Kinnick Stadium mystique.


This was along the line of what I was thinking. Still found that line shocking considering how well Indiana played last season and who they have coming back. I have no doubt Lane Stadium atmosphere played a large part in that upset last night. Usually night games tend to make the impact feel bigger then day games. No doubt Iowa is a tough place to go into and play, I just didn't think Iowa had enough returning talent to get the nod regardless of where the game was played.


----------



## Amoo316

You just knew when they opened the game and you saw Fox put Gus on this PSU vs Wiscy game instead of the Texas game, that this game was going to be good. This PSU defense is legit, but they're going to need to be if Clifford keeps seeing ghosts back there.


----------



## rob13psu

That was a grind but a great win! Man, the defense was on the field it felt like the entire game. Wisconsin made a ton mistakes and it really cost them. Big win for sure though.


----------



## Amoo316

rob13psu said:


> That was a grind but a great win! Man, the defense was on the field it felt like the entire game. Wisconsin made a ton mistakes and it really cost them. Big win for sure though.


Credit Clifford in the second half as well. Kid looked like a different player after half time.

Also bad news for all of us, Bryce Young looks scary good and ready in a way I haven't seen since Tua's first year starting.


----------



## Amoo316

These midday games have all been duds. Congrats @TN Hawkeye good win for you guys. Definitely didn't see that result coming.

Hopefully the nightcap is as good as the noon games.


----------



## Amoo316

If Richardson isn't our starter over Emory Jones by the Alabama game week 3, he should be after it. Emory still can't throw and Richardson is 6'4 240, just as fast and has a better and more accurate arm.

Nobody in the country hides a weak passing QB better than Mullen, but Emory threw 5 passes to FAU players (they caught 2 of them), 3 in the dirt and 5 behind his receiver. He had 27 total passes, so you do the math.

In UGA news, defense as advertised. Surprised how rattled they had DJ. Can't blame him for seeing ghosts, they weren't ghosts, they were red helmets.


----------



## rob13psu

Amoo316 said:


> If Richardson isn't our starter over Emory Jones by the Alabama game week 3, he should be after it. Emory still can't throw and Richardson is 6'4 240, just as fast and has a better and more accurate arm.
> 
> Nobody in the country hides a weak passing QB better than Mullen, but Emory threw 5 passes to FAU players (they caught 2 of them), 3 in the dirt and 5 behind his receiver. He had 27 total passes, so you do the math.
> 
> In UGA news, defense as advertised. Surprised how rattled they had DJ. Can't blame him for seeing ghosts, they weren't ghosts, they were red helmets.


Agreed, DJ looked spooked out there. Both of those defenses looked great.


----------



## Getting Fat

That notre dame Florida state game last night was everything that's right and good about sports. I didn't care who won and I loved watching it.


----------



## bosox_5

I remember again that college football season is 12 slow motion heart attacks. I did enjoy the tribute to Bobby Bowden last night with a classic wide left.


----------



## Amoo316

I'm still trying to figure out what the hell Norvell in his staff saw in Travis to start him over Milton and leave him in as long as they did. They were calling conservative plays all night long and as soon as Milton gets in the game, the first 4 play calls are aggressive. Really reinforces my point about how bad that hire was.

That said, I agree, that game last night was everything CFB is supposed to be. The crowd was amped. FSU played the emotional underdog due to loss (RIP Bobby) perfectly. A historic rivalry from said Coach's era. Then we finally got Milton. Man was that special.


----------



## Herring

The FSU vs ND game could've ended in a tie and I'd have been happy for both teams.


----------



## bosox_5

Herring said:


> The FSU vs ND game could've ended in a tie and I'd have been happy for both teams.


Nope


----------



## jeffjunstrom

Interesting movement in the Coaches/AP polls (which, yes, I know...LOLPolls). PSU at 11/13 scares me, because that offense was LARGE YAWN.

https://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings


----------



## Amoo316

I'm generally fine with this week's rankings on the whole.

PSU jumping to 11 (+8) with Wisc dropping to 18 (-6) after how close that game was, is kind of a ??? to me. Would have expected more of a Clemson (-3) UGA (+3) move after that game.

I'm unsure what Texas did to deserve a jump to 15 (+6). They must be "back" after beating UL.... Are they really better than UCLA or Coastal based on what we've seen and know so far?

Iowa deserved to jump to 10 (+8) imo, but it's all relative as them or ISU will probably fall to the 20 range after this weekend's game.

Either way it sets up a 9 vs 10 matchup for Gameday which is in Ames this week.

RE Coaches Poll: Whoever's staffers moved us up to 9 (+2) after watching Emory Jones throw multiple picks vs FAU should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## jlegs80

jeffjunstrom said:


> Interesting movement in the Coaches/AP polls (which, yes, I know...LOLPolls). PSU at 11/13 scares me, because that offense was LARGE YAWN.
> 
> https://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings


Didn't look good...but Wisconsin is a top 10 defense. Aside from Ohio St, that's likely the best defense you will face the rest of the year.


----------



## jeffjunstrom

jlegs80 said:


> jeffjunstrom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting movement in the Coaches/AP polls (which, yes, I know...LOLPolls). PSU at 11/13 scares me, because that offense was LARGE YAWN.
> 
> https://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't look good...but Wisconsin is a top 10 defense. Aside from Ohio St, that's likely the best defense you will face the rest of the year.
Click to expand...

Yea, Wisky had a solid defense, but I was expecting a lot more out of the gate with a new (highly touted, offensive minded) OC and the return of some dynamite playmakers in the backfield and out wide. Hoping they have some more tricks up their sleeves, that offense is going to struggle to put points on the board. With Auburn, Iowa, and Ohio State looming in the next couple months, it could be a long season. That said, I'm never disappointed with a big win, especially on the road.


----------



## jlegs80

jeffjunstrom said:


> jlegs80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffjunstrom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting movement in the Coaches/AP polls (which, yes, I know...LOLPolls). PSU at 11/13 scares me, because that offense was LARGE YAWN.
> 
> https://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't look good...but Wisconsin is a top 10 defense. Aside from Ohio St, that's likely the best defense you will face the rest of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, Wisky had a solid defense, but I was expecting a lot more out of the gate with a new (highly touted, offensive minded) OC and the return of some dynamite playmakers in the backfield and out wide. Hoping they have some more tricks up their sleeves, that offense is going to struggle to put points on the board. With Auburn, Iowa, and Ohio State looming in the next couple months, it could be a long season. That said, I'm never disappointed with a big win, especially on the road.
Click to expand...

Game 1 is a factor too. Sometimes it takes a while to click. I think you'll be fine vs Auburn. They are going through a change too. Ohio St is of course Ohio St. I hope you take care of Iowa. Feel free to score 200.


----------



## jayhawk

jeffjunstrom said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to watch college or proffesional sports due the invasion of politics and utter hypocrisy involving current events.
> 
> You should too. Only until the money stops flowing will they realize theyve made a mistake.
> 
> On top of it, all the announcers are idiots and the commercials have ruined the game flow dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem like a blast at parties.
> 
> I'm going to keep watching sports because it's enjoyable. You do you.
Click to expand...

Corporate woke /beta media injection of propaganda ....turns off many.

College fb ....been tough for my team of late!


----------



## Amoo316

jayhawk said:


> College fb ....been tough for my team of late!


What are you talking about dude, y'all just clobbered South Dakota 17-14 then stormed the field. Seems like the season is off to a good start :lol:


----------



## aloxdaddy99

As a life long Buckeye fan I am still scratching my head after the game last week. This is the third year in a row that the D looks uncertain. Ibrahim is a great RB. But he was getting 3 or 4 yards before he was getting hit! They've got some young guys at LB that could help. That is if you believe some of the preseason hype. Oh and if the NCAA can make a decision on if Gaoteote can play.

I did see some players that I can't wait to watch more of this season. 
Carson Strong- Nevada QB
Michael Mayer- ND TE
Even though I think he plays in the grey area of being dirty James Skalski- Clemson LB. He just has a nose for the ball.

I didn't like to see that Ronnie Bell is out for the season. I want TTUN and the Bucks to be 100% healthy for The Game. I think it is good for the B1G and college football. I also didn't like to see Ibrahim go out with that calf injury.


----------



## jlegs80

aloxdaddy99 said:


> As a life long Buckeye fan I am still scratching my head after the game last week. This is the third year in a row that the D looks uncertain. Ibrahim is a great RB. But he was getting 3 or 4 yards before he was getting hit! They've got some young guys at LB that could help. That is if you believe some of the preseason hype. Oh and if the NCAA can make a decision on if Gaoteote can play.
> 
> I did see some players that I can't wait to watch more of this season.
> Carson Strong- Nevada QB
> Michael Mayer- ND TE
> Even though I think he plays in the grey area of being dirty James Skalski- Clemson LB. He just has a nose for the ball.
> 
> I didn't like to see that Ronnie Bell is out for the season. I want TTUN and the Bucks to be 100% healthy for The Game. I think it is good for the B1G and college football. I also didn't like to see Ibrahim go out with that calf injury.


In your defense...Minnesota's OL is very good and very old. Between 5 returning multi-year starters on the OL, a 3-year starter in Morgan and multi-year contributors at TE, in addition to Ibrahim...they are going to be able to grind it out on just about everyone.

Not to say there isn't some concern....just don't think the sky is falling for OSU yet. Try being a Husker and being 0-1 before Week 1


----------



## dpainter68

I don't know why I'm just now finding this thread. Roll Tide here. I was happy with how Bama played overall but hate we lost Allen for the season. It's still too early to tell how a lot of the other teams will look in a few weeks.

@Steve I would've joined in on the pick'em if I would've saw it in time.

And as always, the weekly SEC Shorts is a good one.


----------



## jeffjunstrom

aloxdaddy99 said:


> I didn't like to see that Ronnie Bell is out for the season. I want TTUN and the Bucks to be 100% healthy for The Game. I think it is good for the B1G and college football. I also didn't like to see Ibrahim go out with that calf injury.


I agree re: Bell, you never want to see anyone go down and you want your opponent at their best when you beat them. But as for The Game, at some point we're going to have to reclassify The Game as PSU/OSU, no? Michigan hasn't beaten you guys since the Eisenhower administration and has only finished higher than third *in the division* maybe once in the last decade?

I'll be at a wedding for OSU/PSU this year, which I think is probably fortunate for me so as not to see that drubbing.

How are y'all going to handle that QB room over the next three-ish years? Who leaves first?


----------



## jeffjunstrom

jayhawk said:


> Corporate woke /beta media injection of propaganda ....turns off many.


I honestly don't even know what this means. Some of y'all will find any reason to complain about 21st century football, man. Just turn off the TV if it's that irksome!


----------



## Ware

jeffjunstrom said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate woke /beta media injection of propaganda ....turns off many.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't even know what this means. Some of y'all will find any reason to complain about 21st century football, man. Just turn off the TV if it's that irksome!
Click to expand...

Enough. This thread is for discussing college football.


----------



## aloxdaddy99

jeffjunstrom said:


> aloxdaddy99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like to see that Ronnie Bell is out for the season. I want TTUN and the Bucks to be 100% healthy for The Game. I think it is good for the B1G and college football. I also didn't like to see Ibrahim go out with that calf injury.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree re: Bell, you never want to see anyone go down and you want your opponent at their best when you beat them. But as for The Game, at some point we're going to have to reclassify The Game as PSU/OSU, no? Michigan hasn't beaten you guys since the Eisenhower administration and has only finished higher than third *in the division* maybe once in the last decade?
> 
> I'll be at a wedding for OSU/PSU this year, which I think is probably fortunate for me so as not to see that drubbing.
> 
> How are y'all going to handle that QB room over the next three-ish years? Who leaves first?
Click to expand...

Having Ewers come in early I think threw a monkey wrench into the plans. I could see both McCord and Miller leaving after this season.
The PSU game as of late has been a great one! I lived in Wilkes Barre (I can't believe I actually admitted that) for 7 years and never went to a game in State College. Now that I live in NC I really want to go to a white out game. 
Oh and the NCAA ruled the Gaoteote is ineligible this season.


----------



## Thick n Dense

jayhawk said:


> jeffjunstrom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to watch college or proffesional sports due the invasion of politics and utter hypocrisy involving current events.
> 
> You should too. Only until the money stops flowing will they realize theyve made a mistake.
> 
> On top of it, all the announcers are idiots and the commercials have ruined the game flow dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem like a blast at parties.
> 
> I'm going to keep watching sports because it's enjoyable. You do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate woke /beta media injection of propaganda ....turns off many.
> 
> College fb ....been tough for my team of late!
Click to expand...

I actually was surprised by the turnout.

A couple good chants going around if you know what I mean.

Somehwat restored my faith... the pro's will get interesting here shortly.

Gave me chills:


----------



## Ware




----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


>


Go anyone who is playing Texas! I'm going to love watching them go 5-7 every year in the SEC.


----------



## driver_7

O-H


----------



## bosox_5

I am very excited to see all my fellow (older) ND alumni try and figure out how to make the peacock streaming work to watch a home Notre dame game. So many people are going to be yelling at their TVs when they try and watch on NBC today at 2


----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/darrenrovell/status/1436684391519031300?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1436684391519031300%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_c10&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fd-35243696661533661389.ampproject.net%2F2108280007001%2Fframe.html


----------



## Amoo316

Shame I was on the water, while Oregon was exposing THEE O...... Only down side to OSU losing is now we have to hear about Oregon being back when they're not even going to win the Pac12.


----------



## Ware

It's always a good day when you can hand an old Southwest Conference rival a beatdown like that. The SEC West is brutal and we're going to lose our share of games this year, but it was exciting to see the Hogs play competitive football again.


----------



## Amoo316

Great slate of games to follow in every time slot. Should be a good day of Football (except for the part where Emory Jones throws 3 picks to Bama before Mullen sticks with Richardson.)


----------



## FATC1TY

Ware said:


> It's always a good day when you can hand an old Southwest Conference rival a beatdown like that. The SEC West is brutal and we're going to lose our share of games this year, but it was exciting to see the Hogs play competitive football again.


Pittman is going to do good things for the program, he was an awesome, awesome coach at Georgia. Liked by most everyone, and an absolutely stellar recruiter.


----------



## Amoo316

PSU. Still the best atmosphere outside of the SE IMO.


----------



## ksturfguy

Heck of a game and an even better atmosphere tonight at Penn State.


----------



## rob13psu

Really good game. Had to watch some of it via my phone at a wedding. Some weird calls by the officiating crew, especially the punting on 3rd down situation. It's great to see that place packed again.


----------



## Ware

rob13psu said:


> …Had to watch some of it via my phone at a wedding…


I hate when that happens. That's a whole other discussion topic. :lol:


----------



## Grass Clippins

I've been a Georgia Tech fan my whole life…and it's been tough. Although they didn't beat Clemson yesterday I'm very proud of how they played. Hopefully this will be the season to turn things around.


----------



## bosox_5

Ware said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> …Had to watch some of it via my phone at a wedding…
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when that happens. That's a whole other discussion topic. :lol:
Click to expand...

My roommate got married the same day as a Notre Dame Michigan State game. Half the wedding party was at the bar for half the reception (pre being able to watch on phones) so it was a pretty crappy wedding, until ND staged a huge comeback and won. Then things got turned up. Meanwhile we all haven't forgiven him for having his wedding on a game day. A man needs to have a code.


----------



## Ware

So would you rather your kicker be small or little? :lol:


----------



## Ware

WPS! Turn that damn jukebox on!

https://twitter.com/razorbackfb/status/1441904150225227779?s=21


----------



## jayhawk

Great to see the razorbacks starting strong, big win. I caught the end of the Baylor v ISU game thankfully. Missed the Tigers OT battle


----------



## Amoo316

Well I have a pretty good handle on the SEC, ACC & B1G. I have no idea wth is going on with the PAC12 or the Big12


----------



## FATC1TY

Amoo316 said:


> Well I have a pretty good handle on the SEC, ACC & B1G. I have no idea wth is going on with the PAC12 or the Big12


I don't think anyone does, nor do the teams in those two conferences.


----------



## Amoo316

FATC1TY said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have a pretty good handle on the SEC, ACC & B1G. I have no idea wth is going on with the PAC12 or the Big12
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone does, nor do the teams in those two conferences.
Click to expand...

I guess I lied a little, I do know BYU is on pace to win the PAC12.

FWIW I THINK ASU is the best team in the PAC12 and I THINK Oklahoma is the best team in the BIG12, but neither have separated themselves enough to have very much confidence in either. I've not gotten to see Baylor or OKST play yet, and I've not gotten to see UCLA play much as that LSU game was on against other big games that weekend. We'll find out about UCLA vs ASU this weekend, so that's a plus. I think the winner of that game is the eventual PAC12 champ. I think you could pick any of 4 teams right now to seriously win the BIG12.


----------



## Drix

717driver said:


> O-H


REGON!!! HAHA, when ever I see these hanging to long I hijack them. Plus you know this year Oregon broke their Ohio curse and slapped them around at home.



Amoo316 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have a pretty good handle on the SEC, ACC & B1G. I have no idea wth is going on with the PAC12 or the Big12
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone does, nor do the teams in those two conferences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I lied a little, I do know BYU is on pace to win the PAC12.
> 
> FWIW I THINK ASU is the best team in the PAC12 and I THINK Oklahoma is the best team in the BIG12, but neither have separated themselves enough to have very much confidence in either. I've not gotten to see Baylor or OKST play yet, and I've not gotten to see UCLA play much as that LSU game was on against other big games that weekend. We'll find out about UCLA vs ASU this weekend, so that's a plus. I think the winner of that game is the eventual PAC12 champ. I think you could pick any of 4 teams right now to seriously win the BIG12.
Click to expand...

Oregon has been and is still the premier team in the PAC-12 since, well we were still the PAC-10. the only team that has ever challenged that is Stanford.


----------



## FATC1TY

Razorbacks arent the team of the past, but I feel really sorry for their QB this coming Saturday afternoon. I don't think it's going to feel good.


----------



## Amoo316

Drix said:


> Oregon has been and is still the premier team in the PAC-12 since, well we were still the PAC-10. the only team that has ever challenged that is Stanford.


USC Football and UCLA Basketball would like to have a word with you about Oregon being the premier Pac10/PAC12 program. Oregon football has been relevant more recently and when all of the NIKE money started flowing in mid2000s was it, it certainly boosted the schools national reputation. I don't think many people over the age of say 25 or 30 really think Oregon is the premier program in the conference as they certainly are not historically.



FATC1TY said:


> Razorbacks arent the team of the past, but I feel really sorry for their QB this coming Saturday afternoon. I don't think it's going to feel good.


Yeah this is a bad matchup for ARKY. They'd have rather seen us this weekend then you guys. It will be strength on strength and those are always fun battles to watch. You guys still need somebody other then your TE to catch the football.

Lot of good matchups this weekend. Ole Miss vs Bama, Cincy vs ND, Arky vs UGA, First real test (kinda) for UM, ASU vs UCLA after dark. Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## FATC1TY

Amoo316 said:


> Drix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon has been and is still the premier team in the PAC-12 since, well we were still the PAC-10. the only team that has ever challenged that is Stanford.
> 
> 
> 
> USC Football and UCLA Basketball would like to have a word with you about Oregon being the premier Pac10/PAC12 program. Oregon football has been relevant more recently and when all of the NIKE money started flowing in mid2000s was it, it certainly boosted the schools national reputation. I don't think many people over the age of say 25 or 30 really think Oregon is the premier program in the conference as they certainly are not historically.
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Razorbacks arent the team of the past, but I feel really sorry for their QB this coming Saturday afternoon. I don't think it's going to feel good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah this is a bad matchup for ARKY. They'd have rather seen us this weekend then you guys. It will be strength on strength and those are always fun battles to watch. You guys still need somebody other then your TE to catch the football.
> 
> Lot of good matchups this weekend. Ole Miss vs Bama, Cincy vs ND, Arky vs UGA, First real test (kinda) for UM, ASU vs UCLA after dark. Should be a fun weekend.
Click to expand...

Bad news for everyone but our GOOD TE is coming back this game, as is another WR. I'm hoping the Dawgs just run and run and run honestly.


----------



## Amoo316

FATC1TY said:


> Bad news for everyone but our GOOD TE is coming back this game, as is another WR. I'm hoping the Dawgs just run and run and run honestly.


Is Pickens finally back, again?


----------



## Drix

Amoo316 said:


> Drix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon has been and is still the premier team in the PAC-12 since, well we were still the PAC-10. the only team that has ever challenged that is Stanford.
> 
> 
> 
> USC Football and UCLA Basketball would like to have a word with you about Oregon being the premier Pac10/PAC12 program. Oregon football has been relevant more recently and when all of the NIKE money started flowing in mid2000s was it, it certainly boosted the schools national reputation. I don't think many people over the age of say 25 or 30 really think Oregon is the premier program in the conference as they certainly are not historically.
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Razorbacks arent the team of the past, but I feel really sorry for their QB this coming Saturday afternoon. I don't think it's going to feel good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah this is a bad matchup for ARKY. They'd have rather seen us this weekend then you guys. It will be strength on strength and those are always fun battles to watch. You guys still need somebody other then your TE to catch the football.
> 
> Lot of good matchups this weekend. Ole Miss vs Bama, Cincy vs ND, Arky vs UGA, First real test (kinda) for UM, ASU vs UCLA after dark. Should be a fun weekend.
Click to expand...

USC can talk all they want, they had one good year since the PAC12 inception, when Stanford let them be the only Pac12 south team win a title. You can look "historically" but its 2021 Oregon has been holding the reins since 2009 they started taking the reins in 07. Similiar to what I tell my Steeler fan friends stop living in the past. UCLA basketball... or College football, but Oregon has been going deeper and deeper in the NCAABB championship. But I honestly thought Chip had turned their football program around after slapping LSU around. As far as basketball, still waiting for the Zags to take the tourny...

Ole Miss vs Bama= I would put some money on Ole Miss. Lane Kiffin has probably been thinking of matchup for a year. Plus some news article mentioned Saban was 23-0 against his former staff. When Articles start mentioning streaks like that I feel the universe takes notice.

I really hope The razorbacks can pull off a win in Georgia, but Georgia is looking good. Gotta pull for Cincy they have alway been a favorite non power 5 team to watch.


----------



## Amoo316

The biggest problem for Oregon and the PAC12 as a conference since it's inception is since Chip left Oregon the conference has been nationally irrelevant. The PAC10/12 has 1 Title since the BCS era, and it belongs to USC. I see it as if UGA fans tried to claim they are the premier program in the SEC East. They've been the best team in the east the last few years (minus last year), but without a natty to show for it, it's all kind of irrelevant.

You guys snuck by Fresno and Fresno snuck by UCLA. I just don't think the gap is that big between Oregon and anybody else in the conference right now.


----------



## Drix

Georgia is just now comming into relevance, as far as I am concerned until they start actually playing Bama regularly (for some odd reason those 2 teams dont) they can't really claim much more than the east which isn't relevant in the SEC.

Oregon has been the dominate team in the pac12. The only team in the last decade that challenged them was Stanford. USC is clinging to an Era where they got caught cheating and paid for it. I hope they do make a resurgence because the league needs stronger teams. UW looked hopeful but they faded out fast.


----------



## Amoo316

Iowa at Tiny Tua's Terps tonight could be a sneaky good game for a Friday night. On FS1 if anybody is interested.


----------



## GoDawgs

The Dawgs could have tight end Darnell Washington back this week but it's unlikely. Not sure who the receiver @FATC1TY is referring to but it's definitely not Pickens. Hoping he is back for Florida game at best. Receiver Jacksaint is hurt, not sure if he's playing. JT Daniels is also hurt. As a Dawgs fan we remember how often we play down to our competition on the early prime time games. Hunker down Dawgs!


----------



## GoDawgs

Iowa at number 5 as a 3 point favorite over unranked Maryland is baffling. Where do they come up with these rankings. Why not let the lines makers set the rankings.


----------



## FATC1TY

GoDawgs said:


> The Dawgs could have tight end Darnell Washington back this week but it's unlikely. Not sure who the receiver @FATC1TY is referring to but it's definitely not Pickens. Hoping he is back for Florida game at best. Receiver Jacksaint is hurt, not sure if he's playing. JT Daniels is also hurt. As a Dawgs fan we remember how often we play down to our competition on the early prime time games. Hunker down Dawgs!


I meant our DB Smith, Pickens ain't coming back anytime soon. WR is decimated right now and I'm pretty sure Daniels won't play tomorrow…

I'm well versed in the playing down, but be elite, play elite. I'm confident.

GATA.


----------



## Amoo316

GoDawgs said:


> Iowa at number 5 as a 3 point favorite over unranked Maryland is baffling. Where do they come up with these rankings. Why not let the lines makers set the rankings.


This is why pre-season rankings are kinda dumb and the CFB committee doesn't start till halfway through the year. Maryland is good for a B1G team, their offense is legit. No idea if they can stop anybody, but #3 on the road vs an undefeated conference opponent on a Friday night, you would still think more than 3. 
I'm siding more with the odds makers on this one, but we'll see. I think it'll be a good game of strength (Iowa D) vs strength (Tiny Tua).


----------



## Amoo316

@GoDawgs & @FATC1TY I'd be worried if JT doesn't start tomorrow for y'all. Their defense is good enough to give Stetson Bennett fits, granted I think he's trash to begin with, but we'll see I guess.


----------



## GoDawgs

Smith is unlikely to return this week unless it's for just a few plays. Coach said he's kinda taken a few steps back. I agree, if you are elite, be elite at all times.


----------



## GoDawgs

We'll the Iowa game went downhill quickly after my comment. Shows what I know.


----------



## GoDawgs

JT could (I have no clue) start but I don't expect him to play the entire game. If I'm not mistaken Bennett is also hurt. Maybe we will see Carson beck. As long as we can defend the long ball our defense will keep us in the game. I just hope we don't turn the ball over or make stupid costly mistakes. @Amoo316 who is your college team?


----------



## Amoo316

GoDawgs said:


> JT could (I have no clue) start but I don't expect him to play the entire game. If I'm not mistaken Bennett is also hurt. Maybe we will see Carson beck. As long as we can defend the long ball our defense will keep us in the game. I just hope we don't turn the ball over or make stupid costly mistakes. @Amoo316 who is your college team?


UF and MSST - I'm just one of those noon to 2am guys on Saturday, so I follow a LOT of teams closely.

RE Iowa vs MD: Yeah after that fumble, MD went to shit.


----------



## GoDawgs

I'm curious to see how UF does with Kentucky tomorrow. That's another one where I feel the lines makers are off. I like UF to cover the halftime line and the 7.5.


----------



## Ware

I'm anxious to see how it goes. My sense is that it'll be a closer game than the 18.5 points or whatever it opened at.

The Hogs are sort of playing with house money now, so I think the pressure is really on Georgia to show up and do what they're supposed to do. If they don't, I think Kendal Briles and Barry Odom will be ready to expose any vulnerabilities they see.

We're seeing a level of player buy-in to the culture/coaching staff here that I haven't seen in a very long time. You can't help but like Sam Pittman as a person, and I think our players would move heaven and earth for him.

https://youtu.be/x_byE2THov8


----------



## GoDawgs

Good luck today @Ware I believe we will have a great game that is decided by less than a TD. I believe Arkansas must be able to stretch the feild in order to win. I took UF and your hogs to both cover. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Amoo316

I have been shocked at the line on the UGA v Arky game the entire week. I fully expect Arky to cover easy. I wouldn't be surprised (not calling for the upset) if we were sitting here later talking about Arky pulling the game out.

UK is another team like Maryland was last night, where they haven't really played anybody to gauge what they really have. Plus it's at their place, plus it's at night. Scary thing for us right now is we never know which Emory Jones is going to show up. Is he going to throw the ball to the blue team or orange team tonight before Dan put's the kabosh on his passing?


----------



## Ware

GoDawgs said:


> Good luck today @Ware I believe we will have a great game that is decided by less than a TD. I believe Arkansas must be able to stretch the feild in order to win. I took UF and your hogs to both cover. Go Dawgs!!


Likewise! Good luck!

I'm just excited to see the Hogs playing competitive football again.


----------



## Ware

They just announced JT Daniels isn't starting for Georgia.


----------



## GoDawgs

@Amoo316 i sure hope and expect a good game. But man I hope we aren't discussing how the dawgs "could" have pulled it off. A loss today will be heartbreaking.

Of course as soon as I submit my wager they announce Daniels isn't starting. Hope 16.5 is enough.


----------



## Amoo316

If Arky doesn't get out of this 2 high shell, this is going to get ugly quick


----------



## FATC1TY

Amoo316 said:


> @GoDawgs & @FATC1TY I'd be worried if JT doesn't start tomorrow for y'all. Their defense is good enough to give Stetson Bennett fits, granted I think he's trash to begin with, but we'll see I guess.


Keep talking trash about Bennett. Seems he gets fuel from folks and fans not believing in him.


----------



## Drix

Amoo316 said:


> If Arky doesn't get out of this 2 high shell, this is going to get ugly quick


It has gotten ugly.


----------



## Amoo316

FATC1TY said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @GoDawgs & @FATC1TY I'd be worried if JT doesn't start tomorrow for y'all. Their defense is good enough to give Stetson Bennett fits, granted I think he's trash to begin with, but we'll see I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep talking trash about Bennett. Seems he gets fuel from folks and fans not believing in him.
Click to expand...

What you talkin about WIllis? I don't think it's any secret y'all weren't a good football team last year with Bennett starting games and the team got significantly better down the stretch once JT won the job.

Herby just made the comment during the game, "the thing with Bennett is, he looks good, looks good, looks good, then inexplicably throws it into traffic."

He just threw a should have been pick in the redzone that had the potential to let a team you're currently dominating back in the game. That's who he is. It's not trash talking, he's just not a championship level QB.


----------



## Drix

Honestly He doesnt need to do much, let the Rush work, when he needs to throw a short pass to advance and get first downs. He has been doing that well enough. If Arkansas makes and good adjustment and they stop run, pressure the QB into making bad throws and there might be a second half chance to pull this around and have a more exciting game to watch.


----------



## Amoo316

Drix said:


> Honestly He doesnt need to do much, let the Rush work, when he needs to throw a short pass to advance and get first downs. He has been doing that well enough. If Arkansas makes and good adjustment and they stop run, pressure the QB into making bad throws and there might be a second half chance to pull this around and have a more exciting game to watch.


No argument there. Arky has been shooting themselves in the foot on offense since they started their first drive 1st and 20.


----------



## Amoo316

Man that is a ton of red at ND stadium.


----------



## bosox_5

It appears that Arkansas was not being disrespected


----------



## bosox_5

Amoo316 said:


> Man that is a ton of red at ND stadium.


Notre Dame has done an amazing job of making the game day experience worse while making ticket prices so much more expensive. Most visiting teams are excited to come (since they don't often get to play at ND), but home fans know it is a pain.


----------



## Ware

bosox_5 said:


> It appears that Arkansas was not being disrespected


That was just terrible. I turned it off at half.


----------



## Amoo316

bosox_5 said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man that is a ton of red at ND stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> Notre Dame has done an amazing job of making the game day experience worse while making ticket prices so much more expensive. Most visiting teams are excited to come (since they don't often get to play at ND), but home fans know it is a pain.
Click to expand...

That's disappointing to hear. That used to be one of the better atmosphere's up North. The last 5ish+ years I've seen a good team go in there, they've surprised me with how many tickets they got. I'm shocked how well the Cincy fans traveled. Not much argument that between them and UCF, probably the 2 best Go5 schools going right now, but I'm not sure UCF could put that many road fans in a stadium like ND.

Good luck to you guys today. I've been on Cincy since last year, so I'm rooting for them today. Got it on dual screens right now with my upset pick of the year in Ole Miss vs Bama.


----------



## Ware

I didn't expect a win, but I also didn't expect Arkansas to get blanked and accrue north of 100 yards in penalties. I don't think anyone expected to see a performance that terrible. They clearly have a lot of work left to do.


----------



## FATC1TY

That was a statement from Georgia.

The crowd showed up, love it.


----------



## Amoo316

Ware said:


> I didn't expect a win, but I also didn't expect Arkansas to get blanked and accrue north of 100 yards in penalties. I don't think anyone expected to see a performance that terrible. They clearly have a lot of work left to do.


I feel like we saw all of the growing pains of a program learning how to win again on full display today. No doubt that UGA defense may be the best we have seen in recent CFB, but Arky simply put themselves in bad positions over and over and over again.

It's scary how similar they look compared to when Mullen first got to MSST. Shoot yourself in the foot and get behind the chains and you look completely inept. Bad day for the Hogs, but I still like your trajectory. This was always going to be a bad matchup for you guys.


----------



## FATC1TY

Ware said:


> I didn't expect a win, but I also didn't expect Arkansas to get blanked and accrue north of 100 yards in penalties. I don't think anyone expected to see a performance that terrible. They clearly have a lot of work left to do.


I think the crowd was a big thing. I also think the hype got built up with Arkansas.

Penalties aside, Georgia hadn't ran the ball like that all season.


----------



## Amoo316

Shame it took Ole Miss 4 quarters to realize the way to upset Bama's offense is to rush more then 4 and put pressure on Bryce...you'd almost think we did that to them 2 weeks ago....


----------



## GoDawgs

Go Dawgs! Great win with a lot of help from the hogs. Domination on defense.


----------



## Drix

Damn it Ducks, See I go hyping them up get started slow and as soon as overtime hit I knew they were done. Being a Seahawks and Ducks fan I know those 2 teams have next to no chance of winning in overtime.


----------



## Amoo316

Emory Jones makes me want to punt kittens...


----------



## Ware

Georgia has put together an impressive string of recruiting classes.


----------



## Amoo316

Hopefully now that our season is over, we can see less of Emory Jones and more of Richardson going forward. Wouldn't mind getting a look at Kitna either.


----------



## Amoo316

Ware said:


> Georgia has put together an impressive string of recruiting classes.


Kirby has done an excellent job with beefing up UGA's lineman, and their defense went from good to great minus this year's group which is flat out elite. That's why getting JT in transfer from USC was such a big deal. For as well as UGA has recruited, QB play and WR stability has been their achilies heel. They had a good squad the year with Fromm where Tua ripped their hearts out, but UGA has been a recruiting powerhouse under Kirby. He just hasn't recruited and developed a QB yet. He figures that out we're all in trouble.


----------



## Amoo316

I fell asleep, but the Fighting Herm Edwards got it done!

My poll following this week would look like:

1. UGA
2. Bama
3. Iowa
4. PSU
5. Cincy

I think Cincy should leapfrog Oklahoma at this point, but I doubt we see that happen. I'll assume they move up to 5 next week after the Iowa v PSU game.

Well at least now that UF's season is over I can enjoy the roller coaster that is Year 2 of Mike Leech at State. It was weird learning to be a fan of a program that doesn't have NC aspirations every year, but State will never be a UF level program, so asking for them to compete for the west 1 or 2 years out of every 4 is fun.


----------



## FATC1TY

I hope UGA stays #2 till the very end. Keep the distractions down too.


----------



## Amoo316

Welp, other then BYU costing me 9 points in the pickems I almost had a perfect week.

The polls will finally be right with UGA 1 and Iowa 2 for now.

Things keep breaking the way they need to for Cincy.


----------



## Drix

Cincy might be the first non power 5 team to get into the playoff if they keep up the streak.


----------



## Amoo316

FAU, Char, UNT, UTSA, Rice and UAB are taking the position of Cincy, UCF and Houston in the AAC as if this morning it's official.

All in all I think this is a good enough haul for the AAC to keep them as the #6 conference in the country. I thought ULM and or App State had a chance to leapfrog Conference USA and get in on this as well, but I assume they are headed there shortly.

Will be interesting to see how they do either a North/South or East/West split based on what they will have now.


----------



## Amoo316

Not much there this week outside of UCLA/OR and Clem/Pitt midday. Lot's of trap games though could still lead to some interesting finals. At least the Braves are on at 8.


----------



## pennstater2005

I hope USC takes James Franklin.


----------



## jlegs80

pennstater2005 said:


> I hope USC takes James Franklin.


I'd take him


----------



## pennstater2005

jlegs80 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope USC takes James Franklin.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take him
Click to expand...

He's yours!! 1-5 against Ohio State, 3-3 in bowl games. Against Michigan and Michigan State average record. Crucial end of game play calling questionable.

You have Trace McSorley against Ohio State needing a conversion. He had 200 yards rushing. But yeah let's give it to Miles Sanders right up the middle.

Or bowl game against Kentucky, kick field goal with a few minutes left after Benny Snell has been running all over them which he did to get a few first downs and ends the game.

I hear great recruiter all the time but if you aren't a great coach winning the games that really count, at least for Penn State fans he's getting harder to defend.


----------



## pennstater2005

Oh and not to mention the 50 false starts against Iowa before any change was made to help the quarterback.


----------



## jlegs80

pennstater2005 said:


> jlegs80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope USC takes James Franklin.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's yours!! 1-5 against Ohio State, 3-3 in bowl games. Against Michigan and Michigan State average record. Crucial end of game play calling questionable.
> 
> You have Trace McSorley against Ohio State needing a conversion. He had 200 yards rushing. But yeah let's give it to Miles Sanders right up the middle.
> 
> Or bowl game against Kentucky, kick field goal with a few minutes left after Benny Snell has been running all over them which he did to get a few first downs and ends the game.
> 
> I hear great recruiter all the time but if you aren't a great coach winning the games that really count, at least for Penn State fans he's getting harder to defend.
Click to expand...

Frost is soon to be 0-4 in having .500 seasons. Hasn't made a bowl game. Is 10-24 vs. P5 teams (and soon to be worse).

There can be a lot worse.

Biggest thing from a far in looking at PSU recently under him has been QB recruiting. McSorely was a nice development. But Clifford is pretty meh to me. The rest of the team is pretty good.


----------



## pennstater2005

#7 team in the country can't get in the end zone against this unranked Illinois team. 7 overtimes!


----------



## jlegs80

pennstater2005 said:


> #7 team in the country can't get in the end zone against this unranked Illinois team. 7 overtimes!


The new rule is stupid.


----------



## pennstater2005

jlegs80 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> #7 team in the country can't get in the end zone against this unranked Illinois team. 7 overtimes!
> 
> 
> 
> The new rule is stupid.
Click to expand...

That was pretty bad.


----------



## Amoo316

Leave it to ISU to decide today was the day to be the team they should have been all year. Oh well, at least I had the Pitt win. Maybe UCLA will still come through for me as well.

Also for all the PSU fans, I realize the Franklin Era is frustrating, but don't forget the circumstances he took that job under. Mullen had already turned it down. If it's not Luke Fickell, who are you guys really going to get that can recruit that region and compete with OSU on an annual basis?

Personally if I'm Fickell, I'm headed to an easier P5 conference with no major roadblocks and I'm coaching in my home town, I'm not leaving Cincy.


----------



## pennstater2005

Amoo316 said:


> Leave it to ISU to decide today was the day to be the team they should have been all year. Oh well, at least I had the Pitt win. Maybe UCLA will still come through for me as well.
> 
> Also for all the PSU fans, I realize the Franklin Era is frustrating, but don't forget the circumstances he took that job under. Mullen had already turned it down. If it's not Luke Fickell, who are you guys really going to get that can recruit that region and compete with OSU on an annual basis?
> 
> Personally if I'm Fickell, I'm headed to an easier P5 conference with no major roadblocks and I'm coaching in my home town, I'm not leaving Cincy.


That's the thing. They don't compete with Ohio State.


----------



## pennstater2005

Franklin is 3-4 against Michigan State, 1-6 against Ohio State, and 3-4 against Michigan. When you're competing in the Big East it is unacceptable.


----------



## pennstater2005

And the whole program in general since 1994 is 3-19 against top 5 teams. They're just not a top tier team I guess. I wish they were.


----------



## pennstater2005

pennstater2005 said:


> And the whole program in general since 1994 is 3-19 against top 5 teams. They're just not a top tier team I guess. I wish they were.


I know I'm cherry picking data but that's about since I started following them.


----------



## jlegs80

Who do you go after if Franklin goes to USC? Fickell? I'd be real intrigued by Clawson at Wake being a NE/Atlantic guy. Hafley is another.


----------



## Amoo316

I guess that was kind of my point. PSU isn't the PSU of their glory days anymore and it's not like you have top tier coaches lining up trying to get that job. Looking at who is out there and knows the region:

Fickell - Explained above, I don't see him taking the job

Narduzzi - Second best fit IMO, but you'd be looking at a DiAntonio clone. Not much better than what you have already.

Clawson - Done a good job at Wake over the year, but less impressive IMO then what Franklin had already accomplished at Vandy.

Hafley - In him you'd be getting a coach who honestly doesn't have much experience and hasn't really done much of anything and has basically maintained the .500 football status quo that BC has been in since Tom O'Brien left.

Doeren - Has been at NCST long enough that he can recruit the region, but they've always stayed a tier below Clemson in his run.

Mark Stoops - The one hire I can see being an actual upgrade to what you have other than Fickell. Same deal as Mullen at MSU, he's hit his ceiling at what can be done at a school like Kentucky and is ready for a premier program. This is the guy I would be after and want if I was a PSU fan.

I get being frustrated with Franklin. I just wouldn't be rushing him out the door based on who is out there and the status of the program as a whole. Schools who have historically done this (fire coaches who are appropriate because they think they should be better than they are) have a history of it not turning around for a long time (Michigan with Llyod Carr, UT with Fulmer, Maryland with the Fridge, Nebraska Frank Solich, FSU with FIsher (booster and admin interference caused him to leave)....etc). At least under Franklin you guys field a team with a shot once or twice every 4 years. PSU is my fav school in the B1G, but it's also the third best job in the division, let alone the conference.

(What made that OT rule so bad IMO was the constant 100 yard breaks we had to take every new OT. Find a way to tweak that and it's at least watchable. There was more down time then actual action in OT thanks to the stupid side selection.)


----------



## pennstater2005

Going into an eighth year doesn't feeling like rushing out the door but I get your point. From a fans perspective you need to at least be competitive with the teams the fans care about and for PSU fans that's Ohio State, Michigan State, and Michigan and even there he has a subpar record.


----------



## tdcarl

Prior to the season most Michigan fans saw this as a 7-5 or 8-4 type year. Here we are at 7-0 and the fanbase is still mad. I've always said that no one loves to hate the team they love like Michigan fans.

That said, it should be one heck of a showdown in East Lansing on Saturday. No one really expected either team to be where they are at this point. I feel like both teams are a bit of a paper tiger since they haven't faced huge challenges and both struggled with Nebraska.
The B1G East is in an interesting place right now as none of the top 4 teams have played each other. That'll change this weekend as Michigan vs Michigan State and OSU vs PSU are on the docket. It's almost setting up as a little mini playoff, although PSU losing to Illinois takes the luster off a little bit.

I'll be on the sideline photographing UM vs MSU this weekend needless to say I'm quite excited.


----------



## Amoo316

pennstater2005 said:


> Going into an eighth year doesn't feeling like rushing out the door but I get your point. From a fans perspective you need to at least be competitive with the teams the fans care about and for PSU fans that's Ohio State, Michigan State, and Michigan and even there he has a subpar record.


Yeah I feel you. Like I totally get it, but unless you guys can pull a Texas and have a Stoops ready to go, I'd prefer not to see a move made there. I don't put much stock in anything that happened last year due to all of the opt outs. Since 2016 you guys have finished 2nd or 3rd in the East. For me it's less about losing to a loaded OSU team every year, and more about the inability to keep teams up for trap games like ILL this weekend with the big matchup next week.

Also to be totally transparent, as an outsider I see Franklin as a damn good coach, and I think USC hiring him away from you guys could work out well for both schools IF you can land a guy like Stoops. Most anything reasonably predictable beyond that scenario or Fickell I think would be a downgrade for you guys.

I'm happy when the big schools are good, so I'm all for PSU being Nationally relevant again, but I'm not sure your year over year ceiling is anything better than ND currently is, which granted would be an upgrade, and I think ND is a better job overall. Keep in mind Kelly got to ND in 2010 and after their 2012 crushing by Bama in the BCS Title game (not his players), they weren't nationally relevant until 2018. You guys are still only 5 years removed from scholarship sanctions. It takes time.

EDIT: Full disclosure - I also slightly favor you guys next week vs OSU ala Pitt over Clem this week, but we'll see.


----------



## bosox_5

Amoo316 said:


> I'm happy when the big schools are good, so I'm all for PSU being Nationally relevant again, but I'm not sure your year over year ceiling is anything better than ND currently is, which granted would be an upgrade, and I think ND is a better job overall. Keep in mind Kelly got to ND in 2010 and after their 2012 crushing by Bama in the BCS Title game (not his players), they weren't nationally relevant until 2018. You guys are still only 5 years removed from scholarship sanctions. It takes time.
> 
> EDIT: Full disclosure - I also slightly favor you guys next week vs OSU ala Pitt over Clem this week, but we'll see.


Be careful saying ND is relevant. People hate that.


----------



## Amoo316

bosox_5 said:


> Be careful saying ND is relevant. People hate that.


LOL. TBF relevant in CFB by my definition means you're still there at the end of the year. I don't use relevant as a legitimate title contender. I think ND had a better chance in the BCS era to "steal" a game, then they do in a playoff where they need to beat multiple teams.

I think a lot of the current disdain for ND comes down to their NBC contract and their refusal to join a conference which was propped up by the current 4 team agreement. That "ND exception" will actually become a hindrance in the 12 team proposal currently out there.


----------



## bosox_5

The NBC contract has been going on for 30 years. People who weren't born when it started are mad at it. Also, the people yelling for Notre Dame to join a conference don't understand Notre Dame. They don't understand the history of why we aren't in a conference and why we were forced to play a national schedule (spoiler, it comes down to being Catholic and the University of Michigan being Michigan). The ND exception will hurt it long term. In order to make the playoffs (as it currently works) ND has to go undefeated. If you look at this year, we lost a one possession game to the #2 team in the country and are way down on the list of 1 loss teams. Personally, I think we are ranked properly, but if you just compare losses, no one loss team has a "better" loss than Notre Dame.


----------



## Amoo316

bosox_5 said:


> The NBC contract has been going on for 30 years. People who weren't born when it started are mad at it. Also, the people yelling for Notre Dame to join a conference don't understand Notre Dame. They don't understand the history of why we aren't in a conference and why we were forced to play a national schedule (spoiler, it comes down to being Catholic and the University of Michigan being Michigan). The ND exception will hurt it long term. In order to make the playoffs (as it currently works) ND has to go undefeated. If you look at this year, we lost a one possession game to the #2 team in the country and are way down on the list of 1 loss teams. Personally, I think we are ranked properly, but if you just compare losses, no one loss team has a "better" loss than Notre Dame.


Dude, seriously, mad props. That was probably the best take I have ever heard a ND fan give about your program. I agree that you guys could probably play a competitive game against any team ranked 5-20 and that you guys are appropriately ranked.

The problem IMO is that ND can play your traditional games you always play on teams down years and you guys are guarunted a top 4 spot IF you are undefeated. Like you said, you guys barely lost to Cincy and everybody else on your schedule is basically in a down year, BUT if you would have beat Cincy and finish undefeated, you'd be in the playoff. I think we can all agree ND is a good team this year, but not a top 4 team.

I personally was kind of upset when ND made the agreement with the ACC as opposed to the B1G, but as you said, Michigan has always been a deterrent to you guys being part of that conference.


----------



## bosox_5

In fairness to us, it's not our fault USC, FSU, etc suck this year. These schedules are made years in advance so it just kind of works out to what it is. Except for Navy. We will always play Navy and for people who make fun of that, they should look up why we play Navy every year. We owe them


----------



## GoDawgs

I think the problem the pollsters have with ranking ND any higher is they beat a terrible FSU by 3, a terrible Toledo by 3 and a really bad VT by 3. Do they have a quality win? 1 quality loss (cincy) typically does not get you ranked in the top 12. Unless of course you are ND or Ohio St.


----------



## Amoo316

I think that was @bosox_5 's point. Their margin for the last few years is no different then what it's been for the PAC12 the past few years. The opponents they scheduled years ago who were historically good have been pretty damn bad in general over the past few seasons minus a game here or there. Most of their traditional rivals have been down. "joining" the bad ACC for 4/5 (I can't remember the number) a year and losing games against some of their traditional B1G rivals as a result has actually hurt their SOS as a result.

If the schedules were put together last year, no way they're adding 2021 Cincy. That series or game was probably scheduled in 2018 or something.


----------



## GoDawgs

When you play a weak schedule, you have to win. Some teams play a weak schedule and win out, yet still can't make the playoffs. ND will never win out and miss the payoffs. No matter how weak their schedule is.


----------



## Amoo316

GoDawgs said:


> When you play a weak schedule, you have to win. Some teams play a weak schedule and win out, yet still can't make the playoffs. ND will never win out and miss the payoffs. No matter how weak their schedule is.


I would disagree with you there, except it's in the current CFB agreement that it can not happen. If Cincy wasn't on their schedule this year and instead it was like Boise who happens to be down, they would still be without a quality win if they win out all year. If we had 5 undefeated P5 champs, ND is still guaranteed one of those spots as long as they are in the top 10 IIRC is the number.


----------



## bosox_5

Lets get this out of the way first: Notre Dame isn't good this year. We will end up 15-20 at the end of the year. That said, if ND goes undefeated any year, they should get a spot in the playoffs, just like any power 5 team. Every power 5 team has good teams and bad teams just by the nature of their conference. Wisconsin, VT, USC, Florida State are historically very good teams... just not this year, it happens. I know last year was a bad year to compare, but if I remember Ohio State played nobody all year and no one was saying they shouldn't make the playoffs. It wasn't their fault the best team they played all year was Northwestern (in the Big 10 championship).


----------



## GoDawgs

@Amoo316 I'm not sure I follow you. ND would never be ranked 10 if they are undefeated at the end of the year. What are you saying is in the CFB agreement?


----------



## GoDawgs

@bosox_5 are you referring to last year as in when they played 5 games and made it to the playoffs only to be embarrassed? I believe most everyone outside of Ohio St fan base was saying what a joke. Anyway I'm not looking to argue, just pointing out that just because a teams schedule is weak does not necessarily hurt them as long as they take care of business and win. But the thought of ND being undefeated equals an automatic bid to the playoffs is kinda silly. If you have a weak schedule and you only squeeze by teams that you are favored by 21 points, then maybe you don't belong in the playoffs even if undefeated. Just my opinion and we know what those are worth.


----------



## bosox_5

GoDawgs said:


> @bosox_5 are you referring to last year as in when they played 5 games and made it to the playoffs only to be embarrassed? I believe most everyone outside of Ohio St fan base was saying what a joke. Anyway I'm not looking to argue, just pointing out that just because a teams schedule is weak does not necessarily hurt them as long as they take care of business and win. But the thought of ND being undefeated equals an automatic bid to the playoffs is kinda silly. If you have a weak schedule and you only squeeze by teams that you are favored by 21 points, then maybe you don't belong in the playoffs even if undefeated. Just my opinion and we know what those are worth.


This is the fun kind of arguing!

My point is that in order to be undefeated, on an average year, Notre Dame would have to beat 9-10 Power 5 teams (Navy and someone like Toledo would be on that list). Since they don't make the schedule right before the year starts, you have to assume that on average, those teams will work out an above average strength of schedule. Notre Dame will never run through a schedule like a Central Florida or Northern Illinois. So I agree with you to just make a blanket statement like ND should be in the playoff if they are undefeated is a problem, my argument is that its only a problem if they schedule non-power 5 teams every year.

Georgia is really good this year. I really liked those games the Dogs and ND got into a few years ago.


----------



## FATC1TY

Problem is ND never plays anyone worth while. They occasionally get a solid game lined up, but it ends up being a dud due to them laying a turd, or their opponent not being a "valued" team due to a down year.

Save all the excuses, and reasonings, but until ND joins a worthwhile conference, with teams that aren't Rutgers and Toledo and Wyoming… they'll never garner the respect in the new era.

ND and Navy? I'd rather watch paint dry as someone from the south. It's like watching UGA and GT… boring. It's a yearly game, and usually a waste of time.

ND had some great rosters and due to trying to stick to history and other reasons, they'll continue to be remembered on gameday, and forgotten by dinner every Saturday night. They are like many many good teams who just never get over that hump, or never get the stars to align when the shot is there. Trust me, I know the feeling well.


----------



## GoDawgs

bosox_5 said:


> GoDawgs said:
> 
> 
> 
> @bosox_5 are you referring to last year as in when they played 5 games and made it to the playoffs only to be embarrassed? I believe most everyone outside of Ohio St fan base was saying what a joke. Anyway I'm not looking to argue, just pointing out that just because a teams schedule is weak does not necessarily hurt them as long as they take care of business and win. But the thought of ND being undefeated equals an automatic bid to the playoffs is kinda silly. If you have a weak schedule and you only squeeze by teams that you are favored by 21 points, then maybe you don't belong in the playoffs even if undefeated. Just my opinion and we know what those are worth.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the fun kind of arguing!
> 
> My point is that in order to be undefeated, on an average year, Notre Dame would have to beat 9-10 Power 5 teams (Navy and someone like Toledo would be on that list). Since they don't make the schedule right before the year starts, you have to assume that on average, those teams will work out an above average strength of schedule. Notre Dame will never run through a schedule like a Central Florida or Northern Illinois. So I agree with you to just make a blanket statement like ND should be in the playoff if they are undefeated is a problem, my argument is that its only a problem if they schedule non-power 5 teams every year.
> 
> Georgia is really good this year. I really liked those games the Dogs and ND got into a few years ago.
Click to expand...

I understand your point better now (I'm a bit slow). And I think we can both agree ND could benefit from a little tougher schedule. And maybe a conference championship each year. Maybe even more crossover games with the SEC? Loved the UGA/ND games.


----------



## GoDawgs

@FATC1TY " They are like many many good teams who just never get over that hump, or never get the stars to align when the shot is there. Trust me, I know the feeling well."

Spoken like a true Dawg fan! Man I hope we can end that streak this year. I believe we still have a ton of work to do in order to finish the drill but I like our chances.


----------



## Amoo316

In ND's defense, they used to rotate through Michigan, PSU, Mich St....etc, but when they signed the 5 games a year with the ACC deal, it knocked most of those games off of their annual schedule and now instead we're getting things like ND vs FSU, VT, UNC, UVA & GT this season. All teams that are performing to their recent ACC standard which is terrible.

They're always going to play Navy and Stanford and USC. That's 3 games locked. You have 5 more locks with the 5 rotating ACC teams that's 8. They added, TOL, PUR, WISC & CINCY. 12 games total.

This year they have another traditional rival on the schedule in FSU, but again not ND's fault a pineapple would be a better AD then what FSU has. UNC has been a flop so far from what they should have been. Wisconsin's defense scores more points then it's offense this season....etc.

I just don't see the ACC deal as helping ND in football as much as full independence would, but they are basically giving up those 5 games a year to the ACC so their other sports have a home.

At the end of the day, they're stuck where they're at, they just have to rely on hitting good non-ACC/traditional 3 games in years they are actually good...ie last season.


----------



## Amoo316

GoDawgs said:


> @FATC1TY " They are like many many good teams who just never get over that hump, or never get the stars to align when the shot is there. Trust me, I know the feeling well."
> 
> Spoken like a true Dawg fan! Man I hope we can end that streak this year. I believe we still have a ton of work to do in order to finish the drill but I like our chances.


I looked at the spread yesterday for our game this weekend and it opened at 14? My neighbor offered me the 14 and UF in our regular "case of beer" bet and I kindly told him to pound sand. I'd need at least 24 to even think about touching that game.


----------



## bosox_5

Amoo316 said:


> In ND's defense, they used to rotate through Michigan, PSU, Mich St....etc, but when they signed the 5 games a year with the ACC deal, it knocked most of those games off of their annual schedule and now instead we're getting things like ND vs FSU, VT, UNC, UVA & GT this season. All teams that are performing to their recent ACC standard which is terrible.
> 
> They're always going to play Navy and Stanford and USC. That's 3 games locked. You have 5 more locks with the 5 rotating ACC teams that's 8. They added, TOL, PUR, WISC & CINCY. 12 games total.
> 
> This year they have another traditional rival on the schedule in FSU, but again not ND's fault a pineapple would be a better AD then what FSU has. UNC has been a flop so far from what they should have been. Wisconsin's defense scores more points then it's offense this season....etc.
> 
> I just don't see the ACC deal as helping ND in football as much as full independence would, but they are basically giving up those 5 games a year to the ACC so their other sports have a home.
> 
> At the end of the day, they're stuck where they're at, they just have to rely on hitting good non-ACC/traditional 3 games in years they are actually good...ie last season.


This is better stated that what I was trying to say. Exactly right. Sometimes you play Clemson and they are #1 (last year), Sometimes they suck (this year).


----------



## FATC1TY

Amoo316 said:


> GoDawgs said:
> 
> 
> 
> @FATC1TY " They are like many many good teams who just never get over that hump, or never get the stars to align when the shot is there. Trust me, I know the feeling well."
> 
> Spoken like a true Dawg fan! Man I hope we can end that streak this year. I believe we still have a ton of work to do in order to finish the drill but I like our chances.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the spread yesterday for our game this weekend and it opened at 14? My neighbor offered me the 14 and UF in our regular "case of beer" bet and I kindly told him to pound sand. I'd need at least 24 to even think about touching that game.
Click to expand...

I think 14 is a trap at first, but it's kind of par for the course in terms of spread generally speaking. I actually think the game will be closer. Probably within 10.


----------



## jlegs80

If anyone wants to complain about their coach....please respect the fact that there are those who are stuck with Scott Frost.


----------



## Ware

There have been some better games today than I expected!


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> There have been some better games today than I expected!


Yeah looking yesterday I didn't see much. Purdue with their 17th win against a top 5 team when unranked. Most ever in college football. Not surprising anymore though.


----------



## Beerman219

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been some better games today than I expected!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah looking yesterday I didn't see much. Purdue with their 17th win against a top 5 team when unranked. Most ever in college football. Not surprising anymore though.
Click to expand...

Boiler Up! It's sucks I had to work and missed the game and forgot to set it to record.


----------



## jlegs80

Brohm is a very good coach. Have no idea what he was thinking with the Diaco experiment


----------



## Amoo316

Last weekend's slate of games were pretty straight forward IMO, with the potential upsets being more on the obvious side. This weekend there are a good 10-12 games that could be toss ups with the combination of bad matchups for teams and traps games going into bigger games.


----------



## jlegs80

6 of the 7 Big 10 West teams just got better in 2022 today.


----------



## Drix

bosox_5 said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In ND's defense, they used to rotate through Michigan, PSU, Mich St....etc, but when they signed the 5 games a year with the ACC deal, it knocked most of those games off of their annual schedule and now instead we're getting things like ND vs FSU, VT, UNC, UVA & GT this season. All teams that are performing to their recent ACC standard which is terrible.
> 
> They're always going to play Navy and Stanford and USC. That's 3 games locked. You have 5 more locks with the 5 rotating ACC teams that's 8. They added, TOL, PUR, WISC & CINCY. 12 games total.
> 
> This year they have another traditional rival on the schedule in FSU, but again not ND's fault a pineapple would be a better AD then what FSU has. UNC has been a flop so far from what they should have been. Wisconsin's defense scores more points then it's offense this season....etc.
> 
> I just don't see the ACC deal as helping ND in football as much as full independence would, but they are basically giving up those 5 games a year to the ACC so their other sports have a home.
> 
> At the end of the day, they're stuck where they're at, they just have to rely on hitting good non-ACC/traditional 3 games in years they are actually good...ie last season.
> 
> 
> 
> This is better stated that what I was trying to say. Exactly right. Sometimes you play Clemson and they are #1 (last year), Sometimes they suck (this year).
Click to expand...

ND is one of the few schools who should have a good strenght of schedule each year. Most of their stand out schools they play are in dumps though. Although except Georgia no one is really standing out. If ND could get An SEC team to schedule them regularly, those guys only play 8 confrence games anyway that would help them. They are also one of few teams in position to do it. Getting an SEC teams to leave the south though is another trick.

GO DUCKS!!!


----------



## Amoo316

Welp the Big12 3 way tie has started, now we just need MSU to beat OSU then OSU to beat Michigan and Cincy will be REAL hard to keep out. I still think Oregon finds a loss somewhere.

In that scenario though I still think they would jump MSU over Cincy unless MSU losses in the Conf Champ game.

Also, is there any better division in football right now then the SEC West? Good lord. MSU is/was/kinda is the worst team in that division, and like every Mike Leech year 2, you never know which team is showing up each week.


----------



## Ware

If you told me Arkansas v. Bama was going to be a one score game in the 4th I would have laughed.


----------



## GoDawgs

For sure. Great game for the hogs, especially on the road.


----------



## FATC1TY

That was a great game, so so close. I hope that's the Bama that shows up in Atlanta.


----------



## GoDawgs

Haha we can only hope. My bet is bama will show up ready to play their best game of the year. I just hope the Dawgs do the same. It's going to be fun.


----------



## Amoo316

I actually liked the matchup for Arky. I talked my neighbor up from 10 to 14 points to win our weekly beer bet. The hogs don't play the defense needed to beat Bama, but their running game is strong enough to expose the holes in that defense that we did.

Well I knew this season was going to be bad for Florida, but I did NOT expect to be sitting here in November searching for a new HC. Heck, I thought Mullen was safe even after our last lost. As soon as Missu converted that OT 2pt Conversion, I knew I had just watched Mullen coach his last game.

My Phone calls if I were Scott Stricklen would come in this order:

Bob Stoops - Gotta check.

Lane Kiffin - Yes I know, I know. Is there any better HBC clone then Kiffin? Offense, check. Recruiting, check. Ability to piss off every other coach/fan you play, check. Visor, check.

Mike Stoops - I upped him for PSU and I think he'd be fine for us as well.

Billy Napier - This to me would be our floor. If we get past the first 3 with solid a "no" you're going to have to take a gamble to get the right guy.

Dave Aranda - This would be my "worst case scenario guy". I think he's a better fit out west with his background. He did spend 3 years at LSU, but I don't like the history of a Defensive minded HC at Florida.

My No list:
Fickell - I wouldn't even call him for this job. Defensive guy, strong, deep ties to the midwest. Great coach, not right for this job.

Franklin - I don't see Mullen to Franklin as an upgrade. Franklin is the better recruiter, Mullen is the better play caller. The move would be a wash IMO.

Matt Campbell - Another Midwest guy, his teams have under-performed in big games. I think he's a good coach, just not right for Florida.

Tom Herman - He got a raw deal at Texas, and I think what we're seeing this year from them shows just how talented he is/was. I think he deserves another shot at a big program, I just don't see Florida being the place to give it to him.

Joe Brady - This one is interesting as he's a Florida guy. That said, I watched Mullen struggle with Game management when he first went to MSU and made the switch from OC to HC and I think Brady needs time in the big chair before getting a job like UF. Of everybody but Kiffin on this list, Brady probably has the most upside IMO, I just don't think things would happen fast enough for him to last long enough to show what he's got.

Jeff Lebby - See Joe Brady. That said, I think he's the perfect person to take over for Kiffin if we poach him.


----------



## Drix

Now that my Ducks flopped, I am really curious as to what the spread is gonna be between Cincy and Georgia. Also who is gonna get a spot when Alabama gets knocked out.


----------



## GoDawgs

If that game where to happen, assuming/ hoping my dawgs can win the next 2, I'll guess the line between UGA and cincy will be around 17.5. I wouldn't touch it though.


----------



## GoDawgs

@Amoo316 good luck on the search for a new coach. The thought of having lane Kiffin as my coach would make me sick.


----------



## Amoo316

@GoDawgs Thanks, and yeah I kind of agree, but the thought of having Spurrier as a coach would have made a lot of schools feel the same way. Only thing Spurrier definitely has over Kiffin is loyalty. I'd always be worried that he was looking for what's next. Ala, back to the NFL.

I fully expect Mullen to be Urban's play caller in Jacksonville next year.

Also, most people forget, this largely same Dawgs squad (with your better QB healthy) played this largely same Cincy squad last year in a bowl in what I thought at the time was a matchup of two of the hottest teams in the country. I agree Vegas would probably set the odds pretty high, but also wouldn't touch anything over 1 score, and I'm not even sure I'd touch 7. I still don't think Bennett ends this season as the guy and you guys holding the trophy.


----------



## Amoo316

The structure of the Mel Tucker at MSU is weird. It's $95Mil fully guaranteed, but the buyout starts at $2.5Mil and decreases $500K/yr. What I am unsure of is if MSU fires him in say 2025 if it's still on the hook the $9M+/yr plus the minimal buyout. He got a nice pay jump, but I'm not sure the numbers in place prevent him from being poached at any point. It's just strange.

Franklin's contract doesn't seem to include the guarantee language that Tucker's does and basically amounts to a 2 year extension with his buyout hitting $2M in 2024 and $1M in 2025.

I'm not surprised PSU held on to Franklin with who's out there, I think it was a good move, though I'm sure most PSU fans will disagree right now. The Tucker contract is still the wtf to me. If you're willing to pay the guy $9M a year, set the buyout at a place that any major program would at least think twice about. If he were a contender this year for UF, USC or LSU, none of those schools would balk at a $2.5M buyout. The one saving grace is I don't think any of those schools are ready to make him the 2nd/3rd highest paid coach in CFB just yet. Give him 2 more years of success and a B1G title mixed in, and suddenly you need to rework this again....it's just a wtf contract IMO.


----------



## pennstater2005

We'll get more of the same with Franklin. Every year strong recruiting class and then same results. Penn State fans want to beat Ohio State occasionally (Franklin is 1-7), and Michigan and Michigan State a little more regularly. He is 3-5 and 3-4 against those teams. Nothing will change. I understand the who else is out there rhetoric but there are coaches besides Franklin that can lose to those teams consistently and be paid less. Seems like a good guy but he is a poor in game coach.


----------



## Amoo316

pennstater2005 said:


> We'll get more of the same with Franklin. Every year strong recruiting class and then same results. Penn State fans want to beat Ohio State occasionally (Franklin is 1-7), and Michigan and Michigan State a little more regularly. He is 3-5 and 3-4 against those teams. Nothing will change. I understand the who else is out there rhetoric but there are coaches besides Franklin that can lose to those teams consistently and be paid less. Seems like a good guy but he is a poor in game coach.


So like Auburn thinking they should be able to beat Bama once in a while or NC State thinking they should be able to beat Clemson every once in a while?

The rich have only gotten richer in the Playoff/initial transfer portal "era" we've been in. Kirby Smart has been at UGA for 6 years (current) and is 63-14 and hasn't finished with less than 2 losses in a season yet. He has yet to beat Bama. Should UGA fire him if they get outschemed/coached/prepped/Tua Comes off the bench in the second half...etc in the SEC Title game then again in the playoff and UGA again finishes with 2 losses?

UGA is probably the second best job in the SEC right this minute. It's going to take a year of UGA having a historic defense and Bama being down from their "regular" form for UGA to have a shot this year. All those stars had to align.

Point is, Bama, Clemson, and OSU are so far and away ahead of everybody else right now it's not even funny. Good news is we're entering a new "era" of CFB. We'll just call it the "NIL/Transfer Portal/Expanded Playoff Era", but Mel Tucker isn't able to do what he did at MSU this year as little as 3 years ago (I think that was the transfer rule change). Clemson has more depth 3 years ago to plug their holes quicker then they did this season.

The biggest problem PSU has right now is the same thing everybody in the ACC, SEC and B1G have been dealing with for a decade. Historically dominant runs by 3 teams from 3 different conferences that have centralized much of the top talent into the richest of the rich". Everybody else get to give those three team 1 shot every 4 years of maybe upsetting them, but most the times EVERYBODY has fallen short.


----------



## Getting Fat

Amoo316 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get more of the same with Franklin. Every year strong recruiting class and then same results. Penn State fans want to beat Ohio State occasionally (Franklin is 1-7), and Michigan and Michigan State a little more regularly. He is 3-5 and 3-4 against those teams. Nothing will change. I understand the who else is out there rhetoric but there are coaches besides Franklin that can lose to those teams consistently and be paid less. Seems like a good guy but he is a poor in game coach.
> 
> 
> 
> So like Auburn thinking they should be able to beat Bama once in a while or NC State thinking they should be able to beat Clemson every once in a while?
> 
> The rich have only gotten richer in the Playoff/initial transfer portal "era" we've been in. Kirby Smart has been at UGA for 6 years (current) and is 63-14 and hasn't finished with less than 2 losses in a season yet. He has yet to beat Bama. Should UGA fire him if they get outschemed/coached/prepped/Tua Comes off the bench in the second half...etc in the SEC Title game then again in the playoff and UGA again finishes with 2 losses?
> 
> UGA is probably the second best job in the SEC right this minute. It's going to take a year of UGA having a historic defense and Bama being down from their "regular" form for UGA to have a shot this year. All those stars had to align.
> 
> Point is, Bama, Clemson, and OSU are so far and away ahead of everybody else right now it's not even funny. Good news is we're entering a new "era" of CFB. We'll just call it the "NIL/Transfer Portal/Expanded Playoff Era", but Mel Tucker isn't able to do what he did at MSU this year as little as 3 years ago (I think that was the transfer rule change). Clemson has more depth 3 years ago to plug their holes quicker then they did this season.
> 
> The biggest problem PSU has right now is the same thing everybody in the ACC, SEC and B1G have been dealing with for a decade. Historically dominant runs by 3 teams from 3 different conferences that have centralized much of the top talent into the richest of the rich". Everybody else get to give those three team 1 shot every 4 years of maybe upsetting them, but most the times EVERYBODY has fallen short.
Click to expand...

good post


----------



## Spammage

Final four should be Georgia, Ohio State, Cincinnati and Oklahoma State as long as those 4 win out.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Amoo316

Those are good points and ones I've heard before. However, at what point do you decide a coach isn't the guy? Possibly isn't a good in-game coach. 8 years seems to me enough to analyze a guy but maybe not.


----------



## bosox_5

Spammage said:


> Final four should be Georgia, Ohio State, Cincinnati and Oklahoma State as long as those 4 win out.


Curious why OK State over Notre Dame. Both have small wins over bad teams early in the year, and ND has a much better loss. I can see if they don't want another ND/Cincy game, but that would only happen in the final and there is no way that happens


----------



## Amoo316

bosox_5 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Final four should be Georgia, Ohio State, Cincinnati and Oklahoma State as long as those 4 win out.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious why OK State over Notre Dame. Both have small wins over bad teams early in the year, and ND has a much better loss. I can see if they don't want another ND/Cincy game, but that would only happen in the final and there is no way that happens
Click to expand...

Honestly, because a 1 loss OKST with wins over OU (Not great but a good win) and Baylor (not great but good) are better than anything ND has on their schedule with the exception of Wisconsin. Either way is Wisconsin favored against either of those team? Maybe OU, but probably not Baylor. The upper half of the Big12 is just better this year then ND traditional and the ACC games they got stuck with.

Not arguing that your loss is better, but their wins are better, IMO if things run chalk from here forward. I think OKST would jump Cincy for 3 which leaves Cincy 4 and ND 5.


----------



## Amoo316

@pennstater2005 I think I see it differently for the simple fact Penn State didn't even get their full scholarships back until 2016 for 2017, class, so I asterisk 14, 15 and 16. 20 is a complete wash IMO, look no further then Michigan to see why. You guys has just as many kids sit out as they did.

So from my chair as a non-die hard PSU fan I look at 17 kinda, but first year full of scholarships is tough. That leaves 18, 19 and 21. So 4 seasons so far, that I think he can be fairly judged against his competition. If you want to make the argument 16-20 gives him 4 years of no restrictions to get players in, I can see that case, though not as strong IMO. 2018 you were trending back up, 2019 you trended up again (dropped your typical mid season wtf game, then played OSU tough), 20 is a wash, 21 has been a step back from the progress made in 19, but again I attribute much of that to 20. You guys could/should also just as easily be 7-4 or 10-1 with how close your losses are.

I just don't think it's been as black and white as 67-32, 1 B1G title with O'Brien's kids and losing records vs all your rivals.

To directly answer you question of how long, I feel after next year is long enough to have a full picture of what he is capable of. You guys go 12-1 with a close loss to OSU, and again I feel that's probably your expected ceiling right now. Drop 1 to Indiana or some garbage, close loss to MSU or UM again and lose to OSU, and I'm with you next year. I just don't feel it's been black and white to this point.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Amoo316 All good points. And the close losses particularly to Ohio State hit hardest. I remember the 3 score lead only to lose in the fourth quarter.

You're being level headed and I'm being an emotional fan. I don't like this.


----------



## Amoo316

LOL @pennstater2005 this is very similar to the exact same conversation I've had with a bunch of my UM fans last year. I felt Harbaugh deserved this year with a legit his style guy in McNamarra coming back to see if he could ever get over the hurdle. Turns out he was.

The problem for you guys when OSU and UM are good is you guys are battling MSU for 3rd fiddle in your division. Good luck vs MSU today. An ugly loss would really make me rethink a lot of what I have said about Franklin. You can't get passed by MSU by a large margin.

Keep in mind I was on the "don't fire Mullen yet" bandwagon until I knew it was inevitable after the Missouri game. I'm a fan of giving coaches 1.5 full recruiting cycles at these big programs as long as they're not bottoming out hard, but a lot fans don't have that kind of patience.


----------



## pennstater2005

Amoo316 said:


> LOL @pennstater2005 this is very similar to the exact same conversation I've had with a bunch of my UM fans last year. I felt Harbaugh deserved this year with a legit his style guy in McNamarra coming back to see if he could ever get over the hurdle. Turns out he was.
> 
> The problem for you guys when OSU and UM are good is you guys are battling MSU for 3rd fiddle in your division. Good luck vs MSU today. An ugly loss would really make me rethink a lot of what I have said about Franklin. You can't get passed by MSU by a large margin.
> 
> Keep in mind I was on the "don't fire Mullen yet" bandwagon until I knew it was inevitable after the Missouri game. I'm a fan of giving coaches 1.5 full recruiting cycles at these big programs as long as they're not bottoming out hard, but a lot fans don't have that kind of patience.


Whoa Haskins!!!


----------



## Drix

Gonna be even bigger shakeups when today ends.


----------



## Ware

Drix said:


> Gonna be even bigger shakeups when today ends.


Just sat down at a restaurant and was surprised to see Auburn blanking Alabama in the 4th. :shock:


----------



## Amoo316

This day just keeps getting better, if the nightcap sucks I'ma be pissed.

Also congrats to Bryce Young for just winning the Heisman.


----------



## Drix

Well that was an Ironbowl for the ages.


----------



## Amoo316

After that carnage and excellence that was yesterday, I feel we're looking at 
1. UGA
2. UM
3. Cincy
4. Bama
5. OKST
6. ND

Basically next weekend @bosox_5 I think you're rooting for:

Iowa over UM or Baylor over OKST or Cincy loss to Houston
and
UGA +4.5 or more over Bama

I think that plays out and we see a final ranking where ND sneaks in. I don't see a 2 loss conf champ Baylor get in over a 1 loss ND. That said it is Baylor avenging their non wtf loss from earlier this year so maybe.


----------



## bosox_5

Yes, we are looking for chaos, but not Bama over Georgia chaos. I think Bama has to drop behind Michigan and OK state (and probably Cincy). I just looked at who Bama played this year and other than Ole Miss, it isn't very impressive. Yesterday no one did ND any favors (looking at you Oklahoma, Auburn!!!, and especially Wisconsin).


----------



## Amoo316

bosox_5 said:


> Yes, we are looking for chaos, but not Bama over Georgia chaos. I think Bama has to drop behind Michigan and OK state (and probably Cincy). I just looked at who Bama played this year and other than Ole Miss, it isn't very impressive. Yesterday no one did ND any favors (looking at you Oklahoma, Auburn!!!, and especially Wisconsin).


Actually I think Wisconsin kind of did do you a favor. Yes a win over Wisconsin as a b1G champ would be big for you guys, but I think Iowa has a better chance to beat Mich then Wisconsin would have. It hurts your best win, but it's irrelevant if Iowa beats UM IMO you're in.


----------



## Amoo316

Reports out of Gainesville is UF is negotiating a contract with Napier. I'm fine with the hire. It's not the Kiffin splash I was hoping for, but that's a mixed bag to begin with. This was the safe play for Stricklin. I'll hold judgement until I see who he brings in as coordinators as I usually do.


----------



## Ware

Lincoln Riley to USC is an interesting move.


----------



## Amoo316

I haven't seen or heard numbers yet for the Lincoln Riley to USC contract, but they have to be massive. No way you're convincing me USC is a better job than OU at this moment or going forward unless you're looking for an easier path to the playoff.

EDIT: sorry @Ware we were posting at same time.

OU has to be like wtf blindsided. Report is Bob Stoops is coaching the bowl game and they're targeting Kliff Kingsbury??? Gut punch for them for sure. This isn't quite Kiffin from UT to USC, but it's close. Stoops stepped aside so OU didn't lose Riley and now this.


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> Lincoln Riley to USC is an interesting move.


Lincoln trying hard not to become the next Arky. Sorry, Ware. OU and Texas fans are for certain not ready for the 5-7 seasons that await them. They won't benefit at all from the extra $20mil each year.


----------



## Spammage

Amoo316 said:


> I haven't seen or heard numbers yet for the Lincoln Riley to USC contract, but they have to be massive. No way you're convincing me USC is a better job than OU at this moment or going forward unless you're looking for an easier path to the playoff.
> 
> EDIT: sorry @Ware we were posting at same time.
> 
> OU has to be like wtf blindsided. Report is Bob Stoops is coaching the bowl game and they're targeting Kliff Kingsbury??? Gut punch for them for sure. This isn't quite Kiffin from UT to USC, but it's close. Stoops stepped aside so OU didn't lose Riley and now this.


Kliff is an agent driven hoax. He's just trying to get his client (and therefore himself) more money in the extension. Kliff wouldn't recruit at Tech and is VERY happy in the NFL.


----------



## Amoo316

I'm not buying the OU and Texas (Mainly OU) to the dumpster in the SEC after A&M & Missou came in and didn't get dumpstered immediately. The path in the SEC is harder, but you also gain access to recruiting kids who want to play in the SEC.

Just trying to think of who makes sense to follow Riley at OU.

Both Stoops boys seem obvious. Bob will coach the Bowl game and maybe he get's the itch, but he was reliant on having a good O-Coordinator to do well. Mike would be a good fit, but I can't see OU fans being excited about that hire.

Kiffin again would come up here. I'd call Riley to Kiffin a like for like replacement when it comes to offensive mind and recruiting. This should be their top target IMO.

Alex Grinch is reportedly going with Riley to SC so that name is off the table.

Maybe they make a run at Josh Huepel at Tennessee, but they also fired him and replaced him with Riley at OC.

Only other name I can come up with is Bryan Kelly. I think it's pretty clear he's hit a ceiling at ND in regards to talent vs other top teams, and I wonder if he'd be interested in a shot at better recruits with lower required testing scores.

I'm not sure there's very many splash hires out there.


----------



## FATC1TY

Amoo316 said:


> I'm not buying the OU and Texas (Mainly OU) to the dumpster in the SEC after A&M & Missou came in and didn't get dumpstered immediately. The path in the SEC is harder, but you also gain access to recruiting kids who want to play in the SEC.
> 
> Just trying to think of who makes sense to follow Riley at OU.
> 
> Both Stoops boys seem obvious. Bob will coach the Bowl game and maybe he get's the itch, but he was reliant on having a good O-Coordinator to do well. Mike would be a good fit, but I can't see OU fans being excited about that hire.
> 
> Kiffin again would come up here. I'd call Riley to Kiffin a like for like replacement when it comes to offensive mind and recruiting. This should be their top target IMO.
> 
> Alex Grinch is reportedly going with Riley to SC so that name is off the table.
> 
> Maybe they make a run at Josh Huepel at Tennessee, but they also fired him and replaced him with Riley at OC.
> 
> Only other name I can come up with is Bryan Kelly. I think it's pretty clear he's hit a ceiling at ND in regards to talent vs other top teams, and I wonder if he'd be interested in a shot at better recruits with lower required testing scores.
> 
> I'm not sure there's very many splash hires out there.


How convenient… Kelly to LSU.. he's up for the challenge I suppose.


----------



## Amoo316

FATC1TY said:


> How convenient… Kelly to LSU.. he's up for the challenge I suppose.


I'm actually a little peeved I nailed a sneaky Kelly out the back door move, but got the wrong school.

Ironically I also think he's a terrible fit at LSU and was a much better fit for OU.


----------



## pennstater2005

Amoo316 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient… Kelly to LSU.. he's up for the challenge I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually a little peeved I nailed a sneaky Kelly out the back door move, but got the wrong school.
> 
> Ironically I also think he's a terrible fit at LSU and was a much better fit for OU.
Click to expand...

He left Cincy in the same way. Never liked him.


----------



## Amoo316

pennstater2005 said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient… Kelly to LSU.. he's up for the challenge I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually a little peeved I nailed a sneaky Kelly out the back door move, but got the wrong school.
> 
> Ironically I also think he's a terrible fit at LSU and was a much better fit for OU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He left Cincy in the same way. Never liked him.
Click to expand...

Agreed, I've never liked him, so fitting he's going to LSU and I get to root against him every year.

Ironically, this is the first job to open up that I LOVE Fickell for. And yes I would wait until January to make the hire if they make the playoffs. IMO it's worth sacking 1 year of early recruiting to bring in the right guy and I think Fickell fits here.

Edit for clarity: I've never liked him as a person, I think he is a good coach, I've just always felt he was a sleazy guy.


----------



## pennstater2005

Amoo316 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually a little peeved I nailed a sneaky Kelly out the back door move, but got the wrong school.
> 
> Ironically I also think he's a terrible fit at LSU and was a much better fit for OU.
> 
> 
> 
> He left Cincy in the same way. Never liked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, I've never liked him, so fitting he's going to LSU and I get to root against him every year.
> 
> Ironically, this is the first job to open up that I LOVE Fickell for. And yes I would wait until January to make the hire if they make the playoffs. IMO it's worth sacking 1 year of early recruiting to bring in the right guy and I think Fickell fits here.
> 
> Edit for clarity: I've never liked him as a person, I think he is a good coach, I've just always felt he was a sleazy guy.
Click to expand...

Same. Good coach obviously. He has calmed down somewhat in regard to heated interactions with players.

Hey, maybe I won't dislike Notre Dame so much now.


----------



## Ware

Louisiana is a hotbed for recruiting. My guess is he has seen Saban, Miles and Orgeron win championships there - and he is arguably a better coach than 2 of those 3.


----------



## FATC1TY

Ware said:


> Louisiana is a hotbed for recruiting. My guess is he has seen Saban, Miles and Orgeron win championships there - and he is arguably a better coach than 2 of those 3.


 I agree. He wants to win a championship, and he's gotten into the situation that affords him that opportunity. I'm sure the money doesn't hurt though.


----------



## Amoo316

I don't think there's any doubt LSU is a better job in today's college football landscape then ND is. I think it was a smart career move for Kelly, still chasing a ring. I just think his leash would have been a little longer in Norman if he gets off to a bad start. He could easily go from people talking about him as one of the best ND coaches of all time to jobless in 3 years.

LSU is one of the only programs with a tighter leash than UF and it doesn't take much. None of us are denying Kelly is a good coach. Question will be is he good enough to beat Saban/Jimbo/Kiffin/Leech/Harsin/Pittman and Napier all in the same season with LSU's talent, then potentially get by Napier or Smart in a title game.

I'm just not sure his style of coaching is going to fit. We'll see I guess. If he gets the kids to buy in, he's got a shot. That's the part that worries me though with him. Especially coming from a guy like O.


----------



## bosox_5

I'm not ready to talk about it yet. I will say, it sort of says the quiet part out loud. College football exists to make money for the people that run college football. It isn't for national championships or anything else. Leaving while still a contender for the NC sucks. Hearing the CFP chairman say that a coach leaving will affect the decision sucks. Reminds me of when Bill Parcells wanted peace out on the Patriots before the Super Bowl.


----------



## Amoo316

bosox_5 said:


> I'm not ready to talk about it yet. I will say, it sort of says the quiet part out loud. College football exists to make money for the people that run college football. It isn't for national championships or anything else. Leaving while still a contender for the NC sucks. Hearing the CFP chairman say that a coach leaving will affect the decision sucks. Reminds me of when Bill Parcells wanted peace out on the Patriots before the Super Bowl.


I get you. To me it's all part of the same pattern. Sneaking out the back door of 2 programs now, sending a kid up in a lift in very high winds, athletic trainer "unknowingly" helping 8 players, liking a "FireVanGorder" tweet from some random a week before he actually made the move, putting his players on blast publicly multiple times....etc.

Yeah the program got better under Kelly, and yes LSU is a better job, but ND can do better than Kelly. I still think you guys are not going to get jumped by Baylor if they beat OKST. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## bosox_5

My friends kinda hate me because I thought he should have been fired as soon as Declan Sullivan died. As cynical as we can get, he was still an adult in charge of essentially children and one of them died. I couldn't imagine being a member of the Sullivan family, they have more grace than I can ever imagine. If he left after the playoff, or even after the committee had set the playoff, fine... but he screwed those kids again and I hope people saw that.

Fun fact. BK and I are both alumni of the same high school. If I know the folks of Louisiana, they love Prep school kids from Massachusetts.


----------



## Amoo316

bosox_5 said:


> Fun fact. BK and I are both alumni of the same high school. If I know the folks of Louisiana, they love Prep school kids from Massachusetts.


LOL.

Yeah I don't want to get too far into the weeds of the Sullivan situation, but I agree with you 100% and will leave it there.

If I'm any of the coaches recruiting against LSU, I have a lot of ammunition against Kelly on the recruiting trail, "you really think he's going to be there all 4 years if a better opportunity for him comes up," would be the top of my sales pitch.


----------



## bosox_5

Marcus Freeman, lets go. Telling that none of BK's assistants went with him even though they were offered, and offered substantial pay raises.


----------



## Amoo316

bosox_5 said:


> Marcus Freeman, lets go. Telling that none of BK's assistants went with him even though they were offered, and offered substantial pay raises.


Serious question, why is Marcus Freeman an exciting hire? Y'all are better than an assistant coach with no HC experience. Is Freeman THAT much better than Lea who left for Vandy last year?

I agree with your premise though of none of his Assistants going with him.


----------



## bosox_5

The fact that the staff stays (and the next two recruiting classes) is a big part of it. I have only heard good things about Freeman and frankly if we hired Fickle, he would have probably been the head coach at Cincy. He is an up and comer and the players, administrators, alumni, and boosters all seem to be on board with this. Coaches are always a crapshoot, and I'm willing to give this guy a chance.


----------



## wiread

I think Freeman is a good hire and ND fans are going to be happy with him.


----------



## Amoo316

bosox_5 said:


> The fact that the staff stays (and the next two recruiting classes) is a big part of it. I have only heard good things about Freeman and frankly if we hired Fickle, he would have probably been the head coach at Cincy. He is an up and comer and the players, administrators, alumni, and boosters all seem to be on board with this. Coaches are always a crapshoot, and I'm willing to give this guy a chance.


That's a really strong argument and I agree with a lot of it. I'm taking a similar approach to Napier. I just think that 4 years of HC experience for Napier and 5 for Fickell make a world of difference. Kelly has the program in a good spot. You can feel good about saying Fickell would keep it there if not improve it. On the other hand, a guy like Freeman could go Will Muschamp and be one of the best D-Coords in the country and the team be lousy.

I just think ND would have a harder time crawling out of that hole with how the landscape is changing.


----------



## bosox_5

Fickle and Freeman have essentially the same background. Fickle was Freemans position coach at Ohio State and then worked with him at Ohio State, left for Kent and Purdue, then back to him at Cincy. My guess is that someone made the calculation that the disruption to the program right before the CFP committee is dealing with our fate was not worth pursuing Fickle who may or may not be an upgrade. Freeman could be a bust... or he could be great. Signs point to him being a good coach/recruiter, so I think its worth the flyer. The only thing I can compare it to is when the Red Sox handed the keys to a young Theo Epstein and everyone freaked out because he was only 28. Turns out age doesn't matter if you are ready. (I say this fully aware that the guys without head coaching experience don't do well at ND, I was there for the Bob Davie years).


----------



## Ware

Oregon is getting destroyed by Utah. Again.


----------



## jlegs80

Ware said:


> Oregon is getting destroyed by Utah. Again.


Whittingham is a witch


----------



## jlegs80

wiread said:


> I think Freeman is a good hire and ND fans are going to be happy with him.


I do too. He was a guy I was hoping we could get next year.


----------



## FATC1TY

Georgia looking classic……..


----------



## pennstater2005

Oh Georgia.


----------



## bosox_5

Things were looking to break right for my guys after that Baylor game, but Georgia…. Ugh.


----------



## GoDawgs

Leave it to the damn Dawgs…. We have a lot of work to do if we want to win another game this year. Wow that one was painful to witness. Luckily my ticket was free but I feel for those who paid top dollar for that embarrassing performance by UGA.


----------



## Ware

You and me @pennstater2005. Outsideback. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> You and me @pennstater2005. Outsideback. :lol:


 :dumb:

Arkansas will be favored.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and me @pennstater2005. Outsideback. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :dumb:
> 
> Arkansas will be favored.
Click to expand...

Looks like the line opened with Penn State as a slight favorite. It should be a good game. I think it's the first time the two programs have ever met.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and me @pennstater2005. Outsideback. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :dumb:
> 
> Arkansas will be favored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the line opened with Penn State as a slight favorite. It should be a good game. I think it's the first time the two programs have ever met.
Click to expand...

Interesting. My money would be to Arkansas. I'll definitely be watching.


----------



## Drix

Ware said:


> Oregon is getting destroyed by Utah. Again.


You would have thought they would have had a different game plan from 2 weeks ago. Also Anthony Brown has spectacular games or mediocre attempts, both Utah games were the latter.

Playoffs I am really shocked they kept Cincy in, Bama winning kept the top 4 the same and gave them no excuse to knock out Cincy for ND.

*predictions*

Gonna go for the underdog, Cincy by 3 unleashes the air raid. Cincy 40 Bama 37 (fantasy thriller game)
reality Bama 37 Cincy 21

Michigan 31 Georgia 17


----------



## Ware

I'm hoping we're not seeing a trend of what's to come with these bowl game cancellations. The ones I'm most interested in start tomorrow.


----------



## FATC1TY

Ware said:


> I'm hoping we're not seeing a trend of what's to come with these bowl game cancellations. The ones I'm most interested in start tomorrow.


Agreed. It's like all the good ones will maybe end up not being played or with minimal people. Outside of the bigger games, most bowls are lackluster with opting out star players.


----------



## Redtwin

I'm thinking it will be another Bama/GA rematch for the championship.


----------



## ellsbebc

Redtwin said:


> I'm thinking it will be another Bama/GA rematch for the championship.


I hope not. I'm headed to Cotton Bowl to support my fellow Bearcats. Just wishing for a competitive game.


----------



## FATC1TY

ellsbebc said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it will be another Bama/GA rematch for the championship.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. I'm headed to Cotton Bowl to support my fellow Bearcats. Just wishing for a competitive game.
Click to expand...

Enjoy the area, perhaps not so much the game. Would totally welcome Alabama being out of it though. Upset of the century IMO.


----------



## GoDawgs

@FATC1TY just curious why you see it as a huge upset? Do you really see bama as that great of a team? Or are you simply saying cincy is not very good? I don't think bama is a great team. Sure they whipped our butts, but everyone we have played this year has had receivers running wide open down the feild. The difference is bama has a qb that can hit the open man where most teams haven't been able to more than a couple times. If we just had some mediocre corners that could cover we would match up much better against bama. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## FATC1TY

GoDawgs said:


> @FATC1TY just curious why you see it as a huge upset? Do you really see bama as that great of a team? Or are you simply saying cincy is not very good? I don't think bama is a great team. Sure they whipped our butts, but everyone we have played this year has had receivers running wide open down the feild. The difference is bama has a qb that can hit the open man where most teams haven't been able to more than a couple times. If we just had some mediocre corners that could cover we would match up much better against bama. Just my opinion of course.


It would be an upset because it's a lesser unproven team against a perennial top 5 team. It's not little to do with Bama, as I agree, they are down and not some juggernaut, even breaking down Georgia, who admittedly didn't play anyone really great, all season.

Cincy isn't a bad team, but they are there because everyone else was down, because they got enough support from media, and because they didn't lose. They played an insanely easy schedule, and didn't even really dominate like one would expect, so I call it an upset because they haven't proven to be able to hang with everyone yet, and I sure wouldn't be sad to see Cincy pull it off.


----------



## GoDawgs

Well said. I completely understand your point. The only thing I disagree with is wanting to see cincy win. While that may be good for football, it would be devastating as a fan of the SEC.


----------



## FATC1TY

GoDawgs said:


> Well said. I completely understand your point. The only thing I disagree with is wanting to see cincy win. While that may be good for football, it would be devastating as a fan of the SEC.


Hey, I figure if bama can go away, Georgia will beat Cincy again in a bowl game, but this time for all the marbles!


----------



## GoDawgs

All is well that ends well! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## FATC1TY

Like I said…. Cincy showed what everyone that wasn't a Cincy fan saw. Bama didn't even look great outside of running the ball half decent late.


----------



## Ware

I was in and out, but it looked like the early game was all Alabama. Settled in now and hoping to see a good Michigan vs Georgia game.


----------



## pennstater2005

Cincy gave up 302 rushing yards. That's a lot.


----------



## bosox_5

As long as Michigan loses by 45, I'll be happy


----------



## Redtwin

Those were the games I expected. Georgia looked better against their opponent than Alabama did in my opinion. The next game is anyone's guess. It just depends on who brings their A-game on game night. It's going to be a heck of a game but I have to stick with the Tide.


----------



## pennstater2005

Here we go @Ware


----------



## Redtwin

That Arkansas quarterback is a weapon!


----------



## Ware

Happy to finish the season with a W.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Happy to finish the season with a W.


Arkansas played well. Franklin as usual out coached and out executed.


----------



## rob13psu

Congrats @Ware on the W.

@pennstater2005 I completely agree, and Clifford made some really bad decisions in the second half. Missed a couple of wide open throws.


----------



## pennstater2005

The Rose Bowl is pretty damn exciting!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> The Rose Bowl is pretty damn exciting!


Agree - this has been one of the more exciting bowl games.


----------



## Drix

The Rosebowl turned out to be the best one yet.

Michigan was a disappointment that game was expected to be better.

But Alabama vs Georgia was the expected final game. Was expecting cincy to air the ball out more. I suppose watching Alabama blow out Georgia again is the best we can hope for.


----------



## Spammage

Drix said:


> The Rosebowl turned out to be the best one yet.
> 
> Michigan was a disappointment that game was expected to be better.
> 
> But Alabama vs Georgia was the expected final game. Was expecting cincy to air the ball out more. I suppose watching Alabama blow out Georgia again is the best we can hope for.


I wouldn't be so sure. It's difficult to defeat the same team twice in a year and that Georgia D had an unusually rough game in the SEC championship.


----------



## GoDawgs

The Dawgs will mop the floor with the tide Monday night. Alabama doesn't stand a chance. Borrow as much cash as you can, take a 2nd mortgage on the house and find a trustworthy bookie. Oh and the kids college fund, definitely put in on the line. Money will be falling from the sky Monday night!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Redtwin

I think it could be anyone's game.

Edit: Except Cincy or Michigan, of course. :lol:


----------



## atticus

GoDawgs said:


> The Dawgs will mop the floor with the tide Monday night. Alabama doesn't stand a chance. Borrow as much cash as you can, take a 2nd mortgage on the house and find a trustworthy bookie. Oh and the kids college fund, definitely put in on the line. Money will be falling from the sky Monday night!! Go Dawgs!


Love the confidence, wish I could muster the faith to share it! I think it will be a better game than the SEC championship, I'm just worried the tide has too many air weapons and our secondary is definitely the weak link if the D has one. That and Stetson has one or two bone headed mistakes left in him for the season and I don't think this is a game that will be very forgiving on unforced errors.


----------



## Ware

I feel like this is Georgia's year to make a run at it, but I also wouldn't bet against Alabama. It should be fun to watch!


----------



## pennstater2005

I wouldn't bet against Alabama. Not with my money at least.


----------



## GoDawgs

You guys hate money?!?


----------



## AllisonN

ROLL TIDE GENT'S!


----------



## FATC1TY

AllisonN said:


> ROLL TIDE GENT'S!


 nah…..


----------



## Redtwin

FATC1TY said:


> AllisonN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE GENT'S!
> 
> 
> 
> nah…..
Click to expand...

Yah...


----------



## pennstater2005

That looked bad but he's walking on it so maybe encouraging?


----------



## Ware

That was a great game!


----------



## Redtwin

I'm very happy for Georgia. They earned that one. It just goes to show that it's anyone's game in an SEC vs. SEC game.

I still gotta say it... Roll Tide!


----------



## Amoo316

Well I thought UGA was the best team before the season started, and they didn't do anything to change my mind all season. I totally felt the SEC Champ game was a mental block and I was happy they were finally able to shake it.

Congrats to all our UGA fans around here.


----------



## FATC1TY

Super happy!!

How bout them Dawgs!


----------



## AllisonN

Redtwin said:


> I'm very happy for Georgia. They earned that one. It just goes to show that it's anyone's game in an SEC vs. SEC game.
> 
> I still gotta say it... Roll Tide!


40 years…. Congrats to them…. But Yeah 💯 Roll Tide my brother!


----------



## GoDawgs

Well I have to assume everyone who read this thread prior to game time is now sitting on twice the money they were before the game. Looking forward to seeing the new greens mowers come fall. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Amoo316

@Ware I just read you guys are holding onto Kendal Briles after Miami was trying to poach him. Huge news for you guys for next year. Not sure how Pit would do without him calling plays for you guys.


----------



## Ware

Amoo316 said:


> @Ware I just read you guys are holding onto Kendal Briles after Miami was trying to poach him. Huge news for you guys for next year. Not sure how Pit would do without him calling plays for you guys.


Yeah, that's exciting news. It's great to have both Briles and our QB KJ Jefferson coming back for another year.

We've lost our share to the transfer portal, but we've also made some good gets like Jadon Haselwood from OU. I think he was the #1 rated WR in the 2019 class. It's also looking like we may end up with another Oklahoma top recruit in Luke Hasz (TE). Both of those will be good gets for our offense after losing Junior WR Treylon Burks to the draft.


----------



## Amoo316

Ware said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware I just read you guys are holding onto Kendal Briles after Miami was trying to poach him. Huge news for you guys for next year. Not sure how Pit would do without him calling plays for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's exciting news. It's great to have both Briles and our QB KJ Jefferson coming back for another year.
> 
> We've lost our share to the transfer portal, but we've also made some good gets like Jadon Haselwood from OU. I think he was the #1 rated WR in the 2019 class. It's also looking like we may end up with another Oklahoma top recruit in Luke Hasz (TE). Both of those will be good gets for our offense after losing Junior WR Treylon Burks to the draft.
Click to expand...

Yeah you guys are definitely continuing to head in the right direction. Holding onto Briles as long as possible could be key though. We won't know if Pitt is going to be like the next great coach or the next Coach-O until he losses him. Either way I hope you guys get while the getting is good and when Briles does leave, Pitt can continue to make smart OC hires ala some of the best coaches in the country.

We don't have a whole lot to be excited about right now. Our class had fallen outside the top 50. Napier pulled one of his UL guards out of the transfer portal and pushed us into the top 40 somewhere, but this is definitely going to be a talent gap year which could be felt down the road. It may not matter though now that UGA realized they actually can beat Bama.

Napier has the potential to be a really good coach, I'm just not sure he's going to get enough time in Gainesville with that machine Kirby has built up in Athens. I don't think he keeps his job with a 9 win followed by 2 10 win seasons with 3 losses to UGA.


----------



## rhanna

@Ware please tell me that Burks is worth it.


----------



## Ware

rhanna said:


> @Ware please tell me that Burks is worth it.


I don't think anyone here was surprised he was a first round pick. :thumbsup:


----------

